# die_kluge's story hour - The Lost Continent



## der_kluge (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, I'm gonna bite the bullet and try my hand at this.  It's really an elaborate plot to boost my post-count.  

We started a new campaign a couple of weeks ago, with me as the DM, so this will be an account of the happenings of this game.

Here are the basics:
This is going to be a high-level campaign.  The PCs started at 9th level, and I have plot to take them out to 20th level.

The world we're playing in is my interpretation of the Bluffside world, which I've dubbed Alterra.  Alterra is much like Earth in many ways, but is largely unexplored.  More on that later.

I've got tons of house rules, many of which we are using, and some of which didn't come into play, and I'll post those shortly.


So, with that in mind.  Allow me to bore into the details of the campaign....


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 5, 2003)

The Bluffside world - Alterra.

For the record, I have permission from MEG Hal to divulge this information.  Seeing as how the Bluffside line has ceased as a product category from MEG, it's not like I'm selling the farm here.  Yes, I was one of the lead writers for Bluffside, and much of the framework that was used to build Bluffside has formed the basis for what is now my campaign world.  I've dubbed it Alterra, but that's not intended to be an official title.

The History of the world:
The History of Alterra is steeped in mystery.  Around 200,000 years ago, there was an event that shook the very foundations of the world - an even known as the Great Cataclysm.  During this event, a great asteroid (asteroids?) flew down from the heavens and struck the world.  Some accounts describe this as "fires from heaven", though most scholars agree that it was likely a physical celestial body such as an asteroid.  
  This Cataclysm ended most life on the surface of the planet.  First, the skies grew dark, and the air became thick with layers of ash and dust, choking out most breathing life.  Plants died, and animals perished from lack of food.  Many survived by making their way underground, but those conditions were just as harsh.  Soon after this cataclysm, the Age of Ice began.  
  The Age of Ice is a period wherein the whole of the planet was encased in a thick blanket of ice, that is, except for a few temperate regions near the equators.  An ice bridge, connecting the northern and the southern continents enabled survivors from the northern continent (where Bluffside resides today) to travel to the southern continent.
  It was on this southern continent that the remaining denizins of Alterra managed to eek out a meager existence.  All races - elves, halflings, dwarves, gnomes, and humans made their way here.  The land here was considerably warmer (though still cold), but here they would be able to farm, and sustain themselves.
  Because the world became thick with ice - white dragons, and frost giants became extremely powerful.  White dragons evolved into Ice dragons, and they became a serious problem for the inhabitants.  But, together at their new-found oasis, they could combine their forces and protect themselves.  It was here that the Bastion was formed.  The Bastion was initially a large fortress, with large walls and towers constantly manned by archers and spellcasters to watch for monstrous forces that would seek to eliminate them.  It was here that the survivors were able to make their way.
  Over time, the Bastion grew - constantly adding more walls, and more defenses.  Other good monsters - Fey creatures, Storm Giants, and even metallic dragons came to seek refuge at the Bastion.  There, they could utilize their own talents to provide security, and be safe at the same time.  Today, the Bastion is a city-state, and consumes a large chunk of what is the Southern continent.
  Eventually, the ice began to recede, and the oceans became sailable once again.  The ice bridge to the north had long since gone away, and the secrets these other lands held had long been forgotten by the inhabitants of the Bastion.  Exploration became the driving theme of the land, and explorers and archaeologists sought out to rediscover those things that had been lost.
  It was not long before the northern continent was "re-discovered" and it was here that the ruins of Sem-la'vah were found.  Adamantine was discovered here, and Bluffside grew up over night as stories of wealth and tales that tickled the imagination invited those hungry for power and adventure to sail to her docks.
  This is the world of Alterra - a place where exploration thrives, and journies into the unknown are perilous, yet tremendously rewarding.  The heroes of the day are explorers and archaeologists who bring back tales of untold power and wealth - and above all, knowledge of forgotten lands.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 5, 2003)

The Gods

Understanding the gods of Alterra is an understanding of the history of Alterra.  Alterrans have had a love/hate relationship with several of the gods throughout her history.

Though much is unknown about the gods of the previous world, it is believed that those gods with actual names (Mimawr, Lusos, etc.) were gods of the old world.  Scholars pontificate that there once was a rich pantheon of deities that covered many aspects of daily life for the previous inhabitants of Alterra.

  When the Cataclysm came, many people died, and many of their beliefs died with them.  With fewer followers to support them, the gods' power waned significantly.  Those few who did survive assumed general roles, and some consumed theologies once held by gods that did not survive.  Many of the gods became generic in the sense that they no longer had a specific name, and now represented broad ideals.

  For example, The Sustainer represents all that is the ocean's waters, and the waters of the inland, and the sky and the rain.  These portfolio's likely were once maintained by separate deities, but not anymore.

  Several gods became powerful during the cataclysm, like the Healer, as people cried out for help.  When the inhabitants made the trek to the equators to find a warmer climate, they revered the name of The Wanderer, or the Traveler, though they cursed his name at the same time for making them leave their homes.

  The current major gods (which number at 12), are the final result of the devestation that was wrought by the Cataclysm.  Two of the gods were introduced by the Steam Gnomes.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 5, 2003)

House Rules

The following house rules are in effect for this campaign:
(well, the important ones, in any case)

*General stuff*
•	We will be using the new 3.5 rules.
•	PCs start at 9th level.
•	I do not use Experience points.  Levels will be gained at specific story intervals.  Likewise, any spell or effect that utilizes XP as a cost penalty either does not exist, or has been altered in someway.  See the spell descriptions below.
•	Death occurs at –con.

*Classes*
•	Barbarians receive 2 skill points per level, instead of 4.
•	A cleric’s “cure” spells (cure moderate wounds, etc.) cure 1d10 hit points instead of 1d8 hit points if it is prepared – if a spell is “hot-swapped” for a cure spell, it cures 1d6 hit points plus whatever modifiers are appropriate.
•	Clerics are no longer proficient with Heavy armor.  You may take the heavy armor feat if you desire.
•	Clerics receive 4 skill points per level, instead of 2.
•	Monks do not exist.
•	Paladins are a prestige class.  If you make a paladin, see the paladin as a prestige class entry below.
•	Rangers are a prestige class.  If you make a ranger, see the ranger as a prestige class entry below.  Because Rangers have been improved in 3.5, I would allow either the Ranger Prestige class, or the Ranger class.
•	Rogues can sneak attack an opponent from any angle – so long as they are not being attacked themselves, and the creature is currently being attacked by someone or something else.  In other words, the rogue doesn’t need to be flanking to sneak attack, but they can not be the current target of the enemy they are trying to sneak attack.  The exception is the ability to sneak attack while the opponent is flat-footed.
•	Rogues are proficient with light and medium armor, in addition rogues are proficient with all simple and martial melee and ranged weapons.
•	Rogues have the savings throws of a monk.
•	Sorcerers receive a bonus feat at 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level like wizards do.  This feat must be used to purchase a meta-magic feat.
•	Sorcerers and wizards receive 4 skill points per level.
•	Sorcerers gain the Eschew Material Components feat for free at 1st level.
•	Wizards and sorcerers who do not summon a familiar can choose to take a bonus feat instead.  But they can never summon a familiar.

*Feats*
•	Item creation feats as you know them don’t exist.  If you insist on taking item creation feats, talk to me.
•	Skill Focus: grants +3 to any one skill, OR grants +2 skill ranks to a skill, allowing you to have more max ranks in a skill than your class would normally allow.  The latter can be used to meet prestige class requirements earlier, for example.
•	Toughness adds a number of hit points equal to your Fort save, and can only be taken once.
•	Weapon finesse applies to scimitars in addition to the weapons listed.
•	Spell Focus grants a +2 to the save DC (instead of +1, which it was reduced to in 3.5).
•	Greater spell focus grants an additional +1 to the caster level, but does not increase the DC of the save.  Spell Focus is a prerequisite.
•	Wizards gain the “Craft Single-Use Item” Feat at 1st level.  This allows them to scribe scrolls and brew potions.


*Skills*
•	There are no skill lists by class/prestige class.  Choose 10 skills that you consider class skills.  All other skills become cross-class skills.  Language skills do not count toward this total, nor do “things I learned as a child”.
•	Alchemy is a required skill for brewing potions.  Talk to me if you want to brew potions. 
•	The following skills are a special case: Balance, Climb, Jump, Listen, Profession, Ride, Spot, and Swim.  These skills are lumped into a special category called “things I learned as a child”.  At first level, you get 4 skill points to spend on these skills and 2 additional skill points every level to spend on these skills.  These skills are always considered class skills for everyone.  You can use your regular skill point allotment to increase skills “you learned as a child” if you desire.
•	Languages are a separate skill.  So, you could have 5 ranks in Elven.  When you speak with an Elf, you will be forced to make an “Elven” skill check.  If you botch it, you might inadvertently tell the Elven prince that his shoes taste like water, instead of asking for safe passage through his land.
•	Each character starts with 10 ranks in Common.
•	Druids get +1 free ranks in Druidic (Fey) every level starting at 1st.
•	Rogues get +1 free ranks in “Thieves Cant” every level starting at 1st.
•	Barbarians have 10 ranks in Common, but can only speak it.  Reading/writing common is a separate skill for them, which they can put points into if they desire to.
•	Clerics gain +1 ranks each level in the following languages: Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal.  This includes read/write as well as speaking.
•	Paladins gain +1 ranks in Celestial each level.
•	New Knowledge skills exist centered around monster knowledge.  These are based on the category of monster.  So, knowledge (aberration), or knowledge (undead) would be examples.  Having ranks in such a skill allows you to identify creatures in that category, and to have knowledge about possible weaknesses.  The following DCs apply:
DC10-14: Common man's knowledge about the particular kind of creature.
DC15-19: Actual habits and behavior of the creatures in questions.
DC20-24: Actual weaknesses and powers of the creatures.
DC25: Anything obscure not covered by the above 
•	Each race does not automatically know how to speak their native tongue.  Folks in the Bastion have become homogenous to one another, and everyone speaks fluent common.  Only those that have held onto their native language can speak it.  So, while some Elven families can speak Elven, some have abandoned it.  If you choose to retain your race’s native tongue, take that language as a class skill, and give yourself 10 ranks in it.  If you do not speak your native tongue, give yourself 2 other skill points, which you can allot to anything else.
•	Perform(Oratory), Perform(Comedy), and Perform(Acting) are the same category.
•	Artist is a new skill that is Dex-based.  It allows you to paint and draw pictures.

*Equipment*
•	Spiked chains do not exist.
•	Weapons do not have the “small” damage listings.  All creatures just use the medium-size listings.
•	The movement rate of hide armor is 30-ft/15-ft., instead of 20-ft./10-ft.
•	I use piecemeal armor rules, which means that you could wear part of full-plate armor, or half of a suit of chainmail.  If you want to wear the armor as listed in the PHB, that’s fine, but if you want to wear pieces of armor, talk to me.
•	Be aware that these piecemeal armor rules affect the donning/removing armor table (to your advantage).
•	I use encumbrance rules.  Keep track of how much the gear you are carrying weighs.
•	An arcane spellcaster reduces the arcane spell failure % of armor a number of points equal to the number of unmodified ranks he has in concentration.  Mage armor still doesn’t stack with armor and wizards and sorcerers are still not proficient with armor unless they take one of the armor feats.

*Magic*
•	I intend to use the wizard’s spellbook rules, however adding any spell to a spellbook does not cost 100gp.
•	Summon Monster “n” – the duration of this spell lasts as listed + a number of rounds equal to the caster’s primary spellcasting attribute.  So, at first level, for a wizard with an intelligence of 18, the monster summoned would have a duration of 1 + 4 rounds.  This applies to the summon nature’s ally line of spells as well.
•	Gate – this spell has no XP cost.  The spell can already cause enough grief for the caster that he shouldn't have to pay an XP cost. The caster should be prepared to receive a Geas/Quest as payment for the creature's services.
•	Creating magic items does not incur an XP cost.  But, material components have to be acquired before any construction can begin.  Furthermore, I use instability rules for magic item creation, which essentially means the creation could be botched if you try to exceed your abilities.  Talk to me if you insist on creating magic items.
•	Sending – this spell has the same range as teleport – 100 miles per caster level.

*Cleric spells*
•	Tongues – clerics no longer get this spell.
•	Repel vermin – clerics no longer get this spell
•	Insect plague – clerics no longer get this spell
•	Plane shift – This spell is 6th level.  (still 7th level for Sor/Wiz)
•	Scrying – clerics no longer get this spell
•	Quest – clerics no longer get this spell
•	Astral Projection – clerics no longer get this spell
•	Slay living – this spell is [evil].
•	Raise dead/resurrection/true resurrection – raised characters suffer 1 point of constitution loss, instead of the loss of a level.  Furthermore, raised spellcasters lose all memorized spells.
•	Planar ally, et al – these spells don't require XP.  Instead, the planar creature requests some sort of quest, or mission of the character.  Failure to complete the quest within some reasonable timeframe will result in loss of clerical abilities, as stripped from the deity.
•	Greater Restoration – this spell does not have an XP cost.
•	Atonement – this spell does not have an XP cost. The god allows the atonement to happen, or it doesn't.
•	Commune – this spell has no XP cost, but has a casting time of 1 hour, and has to be cast in a temple to your god, a shrine, some other religiously significant location, or at the very least, a hallowed area.
•	Miracle – this spell has no XP cost under normal circumstances.  If the caster creates an effect that would normally incur an XP cost, the caster incurs some major quest instead.  Failure to complete the quest strips the caster of his clerical abilities.

*Sorcerers/Wizards/Archaeologists*
•	Charm person – if you attempt to charm a creature that would normally be hostile to you, while it is flat-footed, it does not get a +5 to its save.
•	Comprehend Languages – This skill adds +10 to the language skill check for one language for the duration of the casting time.  So, if you encounter an Elf, and a Halfling in a cage, and each only speaks Elven and Halfling, you’d need to cast the spell two times in order to be able to understand them.  And even then, you have to make a skill check (with a +10) in order to decipher what they are saying.  The same applies to their written language.  There are some languages that this spell will not confer.
•	Tongues – this spell adds +10 to your language checks for both speaking and deciphering the language of another creature.  In addition, multiple languages are granted for a single casting.  So, in the above example, you could speak to both the elf and the halfling without casting an additional spell.
•	Permanency – this spell no longer exists.
•	Identify – identify requires no spell component, and takes only 10 minutes to cast.  It reveals the single most powerful function of an item.
•	Greater Magic Weapon lasts 10 min/level instead of 1 hour/level.  In addition GMW increases the bonus of an already existing magic item to the bonus the spell confers, rather than adding to the items existing bonus.  In other words, if a +2 sword has GMW cast on it, which would normally increase a weapon by +3, it will only increase the weapon to +3, not make it a +5 weapon.  This is added to the base bonus.  Any bonuses from special abilities are not included (keen, flaming, etc.).
•	Ice storm – this spell effect has changed.  Hail falls for one round every 4 levels, dealing 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage and 3d6 points of cold damage to creatures in their area. 
•	Otto’s Irresistible Dance – this spell is now 7th level.
•	Mind fog – This spell no longer allows a will save.  Those within the area, suffer a –6 to all will saves.
•	Contingency – This spell works as advertised, but you can add an additional spell every 5 caster levels.  In addition, a second contingency spell does not negate any other contingency spells already cast.  The spell has a duration of 1 day.
•	Ghost sound – This spell does not require a verbal component.
•	Levitate – This spell description has changed:
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes
	Levitate allows the character to move him or herself, or an object up and down as the character wishes.  An unwilling subject that fails a will saving throw can be levitated, however the subject of the levitate can control their own levitation.  A subject can forego a saving throw to be levitated if they desire.
Objects may be levitated (and controlled by the caster) so long as they are unattended or possessed by a willing creature (or one that failed their save).  A levitated creature can move up or down as much as 20 feet each round; doing so is a move-equivalent action.  Levitated creatures can not move horizontally, but the recipient could clamber along the face of a cliff or push against a ceiling to move laterally (generally at half its base speed).
	A levitating creature who attacks with a melee or ranged weapon finds itself increasingly unstable; the first attack has an attack roll penalty of –1, the second –2, and so on, up to a maximum penalty of –5. A full round spent stabilizing allows the creature to begin again at –1.
	A levitating creature can not have physical contact with the ground, and their ability to dodge blows suffers.  Levitating creatures suffer a -2 circumstance modifier to their armor class.
•	Globe of invulnerability, and minor globe of invulnerability.  This spell travels with the caster, but he may move from the globe if he desires, losing the benefits of the spell if he moves outside the globe’s radius.
•	Personal spells are suppressed, but not dispelled, inside a globe of invulnerability for the duration of the globe.  Items of +2 enchantment or less are suppressed in a minor globe of invulnerability, and items of +3 enchantment or less are suppressed in a globe of invulnerability.
•	Wall of stone – a wall of stone has DR 5/bludgeoning.  The duration is 1 hour per caster level.  In addition, the spell level is as follows: Clr 4, Drd 5, Earth 4, Sor/Wiz 4
•	Wall of iron – A wall of iron has DR 5/adamantine or magic +3.  It is not possible to make a strength check to bust through a wall of iron, however a strength DC of 10 +2 per inch of thickness can topple the wall over.  This is in addition to any opposed strength check from the other side of the wall, should there be any resistance.  A vertical wall without resistance from either side will topple (50% either direction) after a number of rounds equal to the thickness in inches * 10. Creatures with room to flee the falling wall may do so by making successful Reflex saves at a DC 13 + 2 per 5 square feet of dimension.  Furthermore, the wall can crush victims of a size category as large as the wall will allow.  The wall can crush small and tiny creatures at 5 square feet, medium creatures at 10 square feet, large at 20 square feet, and Huge at 40 square feet.  The wall weighs 500 pounds per 5 square feet per inch of thickness.  Crushed creatures take 3d6 per 500 pounds of weight of the wall crushing them.  The spell has lasts for 1 hour per caster level.
•	Limited wish – this spell has no XP cost since none of the other spells do.
•	Simulacrum – this spell does not require an XP cost.
•	Vision – this spell has no XP cost, but the casting time is 1d10 x 1 minutes.  Furthermore, after casting the spell, the spellcaster becomes fatigued.
•	Wish – I’m still thinking about how to resolve the XP costs of this spell, otherwise see Limited Wish.
•	Teleport, Greater - this spell is now 9th level. 
•	Cause Fear - No change to the spell, but the effect of being "Frightened" causes all rolls to suffer a -4 penalty.  This description of "Frightened" overrides that in the book (i.e., does not flee).
•	Scare - No change to spell; same change as "Cause Fear" to the condition of being "Frightened"
•	Fear - No change to the spell, but the effect of being "Panicked" causes all rolls to suffer a -6 penalty.
•	Symbol of Fear - No change to spell; same change as "Fear" to the condition of being "Panicked".

In addition to these, I implemented a sorcerer "spell-chaining" rule that allows sorcerers to replace earlier spells if they take a higher level spell that is in the same "chain".  I have numerous chains defined, and some feats that go along with it if anyone is interested in seeing it.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 6, 2003)

This is the small blurb that I gave the PCs before we began:

The world we’ll be playing in is a work in progress, and is based on many discussions with other writers.  It is the Bluffside world of Alterra.  The world has just come out of a terrible ice age, which was started as the result of something called “the great cataclysm” where a great rain of fire came down into the land, and darkened the sky, and left it cold and inhospitable.  Many variations of this tale exist, each passed down through the generations.  For over 200,000 years, the world has been locked in a ball of ice, where the races have fought for their very lives to survive.  The agents of evil, and the children of the ice, the white dragons and the frost giants have enjoyed a dominance in the world that they are all too unwilling to abandon now just because the ice has receded.
	Throughout the ice age, the surface races banded together and formed a large city, simply referred to as “the Bastion” wherein they pulled their resources and strength to help one another.  The Bastion is enormous in size and scope – a huge walled city of over a million people with farms and gardens and defensives capable of holding numerous white dragons at bay at any given moment in time.  The Bastion is a pure cultural melting pot, where all have come from all over the world to escape the brutality of life outside its safe walls.  Halflings, dwarves, gnomes, elves, humans, and all variations in between dominate the city.  Lesser fey races, and good monstrous races, including storm giants, are also found within its confines.
	Now that the ice has started to recede from the landscape, exploration and discovery is the talk of the day.  To explore and discover the new lands that have been covered in ice for all these years is the current focus of everyone in the Bastion.  Bluffside, a city to the north, was built around some ancient ruins of the Barrocks, a race of people that has been virtually forgotten by time.  These ruins held great treasure and knowledge, and have encouraged brash adventurers and explorers to go further and further out into the wilds of the unknown to uncover greater riches and knowledge.  
	But, the world is a dangerous place, and traveling beyond the safe walls of the Bastion is risky.  Large ships of men – explorers, healers, magic users, cartographers, mercenaries, and laborers head out in great expeditions to explore and map the furthest reaches of the surface world.  These expeditions take years, and some never return.  Those that do are awarded rock-star celebrity, and bring back amazing stories of danger as well as wealth and knowledge that are unheard of.

	You have eagerly enlisted your services to such an expedition.  You will be traveling with the great archaeologist and explorer Valgo, in his quest to uncover new lands and knowledge.  His ship, the Celestial, will be loaded with supplies over the next few weeks.  A hundred brave crewmembers will be added to the roster, and you set sail bright and early at the start of the fall season.  You will travel through the hard winter months, and should find land in the springtime.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 6, 2003)

The characters: (PCs are all starting at 9th level)

(A quick, non-fluff breakdown of the party)  There are some aspects of these characters which I won't reveal on the off chance that some of my players might read them.


Ivo Dragonbeard - Ivo is a dwarven fighter.  Ivo wears adamantine (3.0 version) armor with a flaming waraxe.  He carries a shield which was passed down through the Dragonbeard clan.  He claims it was made from the scales of a red dragon, which is often skoffed at, since everyone knows that there's no such thing as a red dragon.

Mournax - Mournax is an oddity.  He is a minotaur barbarian.  Initially, the player wanted a cursed human that was made to look like a minotaur.  I offered to let him just play a minotaur.  I constructed a +1 ECL race that had +4 to str, -4 cha, with a few other abilities.  He is medium-size, however, so that toned it down a lot (MM version is Large).  As a result, he is an 8th level Barbarian. This particular character had his own ecology of the way minotaur's are, and that included the concept of near-sightedness.  So, this character has restrictions on spot checks, and can't use any ranged weapon.  We constructed a "smell" skill which works just like spot (wis based), that he also has.  Mournax wears an amulet around his neck, like a charm, and rubs it diligently whenever strange magic is present - which he does not trust.  

Dzintra - Dzintra is a human rogue.  Dzintra's past included a gig as a cartographer and explorer, so she's no stranger to venturing into the unknown.  There are other aspects of her that I'll not reveal here.  

Rath - Rath is a powerful, charismatic human sorcerer.  Rath comes from a noble family, and has also taken on the strict code of the paladin.  (We devised a PrC called Arcane Paladin).

Bax - Bax is a human Fighter/wizard/SpellSword.  Bax was a member of the Bastion militia before deciding to venture with Valgo aboard his ship to the lost continent.  Bax is very proficient with a bow, and uses it with deadly accuracy.

Nytor - Nytor is a human cleric of the Great Provider.  Nytor is a pious, strong-willed individual that wears full plate (even though he had a to pay a feat for that in my house rules), and carries a mace of disruption.  His domains are Strength and Sun.

In summation:
Ivo - Male Dwarven Fighter
Mournax - Male Minotaur Barbarian
Dzintra - Female Human Rogue
Rath - Male Human Sorcerer/Arcane Paladin
Bax - Male Human Fighter/Wizard/SpellSword
Nytor - Male Human Cleric


All of the players (except for Nytor) submitted via email a character description.  I'll post those next (have to run to a meeting now, though!)


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 6, 2003)

PC Fluff (from the players, minus the player of Nytor's character - this was not required, just everyone did it, except for one).

In these write-ups, the players reference a boat ride.  I'll post more info on that when I write up the synopsis from game 1.  Essentially, the PCs took a 4-month sea voyage to end up where they are.

*Dzintra*
Dzintra is short (5'3" or so) and lithe, rather than muscular, with brown eyes and tawny blonde hair that has dark streaks through it, which she keeps pulled back into a shoulder-blade length braid most of the time. Her ears are pierced multiple times and she wears several gold hoops in each ear. There's nothing particularly notable about the way she dresses; the casual clothes she wears are fashionable but not terribly expensive and tend toward the utilitarian (no fringes or ruffles anywhere) - pants and tunics, definitely not dresses or robes.  

She doesn't appear to be terribly strong, but she's very agile and graceful.  She spent quite a bit of time on the voyage climbing around with the crew in the rigging and in the crow's nest.  She carried a short sword and crossbow in her gear when she came on board, but the only weapon she keeps at hand during the trip is a dagger.  She would spar with other people if the opportunity arose, just to keep in practice, but she wouldn't spend hours training. When she practices with her dagger she is more likely to throw it at a target than to engage in hand-to-hand; the dagger returns to her hand after it has been thrown.  

She is educated, bright, and relatively well-read in certain areas - history and geography, not so much politics or religion, and enjoys a good story.  She's not really reserved, but she may come across as a bit aloof and moody at times.  She is fairly curious and likes to talk to people about the different places they have been, pulling out maps from her pack when she has one that matches and making notes or adding illustrations to them. She's definitely not noble or anywhere close to, but she's not "common" either - pretty solidly middle-class.  If asked, she would tell you that many of her family are explorers and merchants.  Her parents live in the Bastion and she is the fourth of seven children that survived childhood.  She grew up in the city, although she has travelled quite a bit in the last few years on other expeditions and has some good stories about weird or funny things that have happened on those trips.  She holds her liquor better than you might expect for someone her size.

She's fascinated by the water and spent hours watching the various sea creatures that we came across (dolphins and flying fish would especially delight her), although she'd tell everyone that she can't swim very well.  She tended to stay upwind of Ivo's pipesmoke, but seemed to enjoy his company, as well as that of Mournaxe.  She is cordial to Rath, Bax and Nytor.

The only odd thing that you might notice is that at night her eyes reflect torchlight strangely, with a green/gold cast.  If you ask her about it, she would shrug and say it's just something peculiar to her family.

*Bax*
Bax seems to be a bit distant.  He tends to keep to himself, and anytime someone talks to him he seems guarded, like the guy who got picked on too much at school and now assumes that anyone who talks to him is setting him up.  He spends a lot of time doing maintenance on his bow and his armor, even though he doesn't have much use for them on ship.  He holds each with some amount of reverence, the way a person would care for a family heirloom.  If asked about them, all he'll say is that he was left them by someone important to him.  He doesn't anger quickly, but neither does he warm up.  He's willing to help out the sailors, to keep active more than anything.  He's also very willing to listen to discussions, but offers little unless it's something he feels important.

The bow Bax carries is extremely ornate.  It's made of what appears to be bleached wood or bone.  Arcane symbols cover it.  His armor is similar.  It's silver white, fine chain, and extremely ornate.  It almost seems too fine to be of any use.  He never gets either out of storage on the ship unless it's to care for them.  He's also very protective of both.

*Ivo*
Ivo Dragonbeard, Shieldbearer, Son of Gloibur of the Clan Dragonbeard, is a short, stocky, muscular, dwarf, standing at what you would guess to be around four foot and a half. And he is half that in width.  The  very top of his head is bald with long, blonde streaked, fiery red hair growing down from the sides. Ivo keeps that hair pulled back and neatly placed in a ponytail tied with straps of rawhide. His long beard, of the same color, is neatly trimmed and starting at his chest becomes a small braid ending at his abdomen. At the base of the braid is a silver ring, depicting a reptile  of some sort holding a small emerald. His facial features are that of a middle-aged man, well weathered, with a big nose. When he smiles, it plays up into his eyes and reminds you, perhaps, of a long lost uncle. On the other hand, the  most discerning feature about him is his eyes. They are a fiery red color, and you get the feeling that if  they were ever to glare at you in anger, it might be very uncomfortable indeed.
   Ivo wears simple, though well made, traveling clothes of earth tones. His boots are sturdy and practical, and he wears a woolen cloak on deck during the winter months. He wears a black opal ear ring in his right ear and a brass ring engraved with hammers laid end to end on his left hand.
During the voyage, Ivo could be seen many times sitting on or close to the stern puffing on a long well-crafted pipe. If asked, he will reply that it is one of life's guilty pleasures and he finds it very relaxing. Well, next to drinking ale of course. 
       Ivo is pretty jovial as dwarves go, but during the voyage, there was a time or two when Ivo probably showed he had a fiery temper as well. But he quieted down pretty quickly without resorting to any violence. Anybody on the other side of his glare, however, tended to back down pretty swiftly.
       Ivo claims to come from a long line of dwarven heroes going as far back as before the Great Cataclysm. There was many a time, when Ivo was found drinking with the off duty crew, and telling of the exploits of some ancestor, who was always doing impossible things. If pressed, he would always laugh and say "legends are supposed ta be exaggerated, laddie. That's why they be legends."
       During the course of the voyage, Ivo would help the crew and it became obvious that he was very strong. Maybe as strong as Mournax, some of the crew would speculate out loud. Ivo would just shrug and say: "I'm as strong as I need ta be. That's all."
       Ivo seems to have hit it off with Rath, the two could be seen talking together quite a bit during the voyage. Ivo likes Dzintra, especially after they went drinking the night before the voyage started. He seems to have developed an affection for her as he would a niece. During the voyage he would always give her the time to answer any questions she would have had of him. Ivo was very friendly both to Bax and Nytor.  If at anytime Nytor needed his help during services or religious ceremonies, Ivo was happy to oblige. Ivo would have on more than one occasion offered to have a drink with Bax and Mournax. Ivo has no problem with Mournax and seems to have ignored the crews attempt to bait him into arm-wrestling Mournax, just so they could wager on who is stronger.
       As far as weapons go, Ivo caries a well crafted dwarven waraxe, that he calls Ice Foe.  The handle comes up to form a dragons head with the axe blade appearing to protrude from the dragon's open maw. During the short fight with the plant creature (ed: more on that later), everybody witnessed the axe blade burst into flames. He also carries a small throwng axe, and a heavy crossbow.
       He wears an adamantine suit of plate mail when expecting combat, and carries an interesting  large round shield. The shield is red (further inspection would reveal that the red seems to be a reptilian hide of some sort) with a decorative mithril ring around the outside edge, and a mithril caricature of a flying dragon placed in the center. Ivo claims that this is the Shield of Kilvor, a dwarven king, and ancestor, who led his people to the Bastion during the time of the Great Cataclysm.

*Rath*
Rath is tall and slender.  He is human, but his appearance is not common by any stretch of the imagination.  His hair is white, his skin pale (though he does tan during the voyage), and his eyes are very light in color, ranging from steel gray to icy blue.  He is tall and thin and has pronounced facial structure.  He looks as if he has some elvish heritage and will proudly claim as much to any who ask him about it.  He is not athletic, but he is very perceptive and on occasion shows himself to be much tougher than he looks.  He wears fine clothing, including a striking cloak that seems to draw the eye and accentuate his features.  He has a noble bearing and his speech is impeccable.  He carries a sturdy, well-crafted walking staff.  It has a number of gemstones along it's upper quarter.  It looks highly unlikely that Rath has ever used the staff as a weapon, but it looks sturdy enough to serve if called upon in that capacity.  Other equipment includes a light-weight chain shirt which shines with an almost celestial brilliance.  The armor is clearly marked with the holy designs of Onnasos (ed: The Purifier), but the armor is rarely visible as it is worn under his clothes.  In addition he always bears a holy symbol of Onnasos and he always wears a pair of bracers - which are probably magical due to the unusual and decorative metalwork.  He always keeps a pair of soft, light-weight leather gloves close at hand, even though such a thing seems strange.  Upon close observation, the gloves are covered with stitching that trace arcane symbols through the leather.   

Rath is not a chatty type of person, but he is very well spoken and diplomatic.  He does not work hard to make friends among the crew, but seems to get along with anyone who cares to initiate a conversation with him.  The exception is the Cleric Nytor and Valgo.  If Rath seeks a conversation with anyone it would usually be with one of those two.  But he does not shy away from conversation.  It would be obvious that Rath is very educated and from a noble family.  He does not do anything to make anyone feel less important - in fact he seems to have an unusual amount of concern for the people on the ship.  But as I said before, he does not walk around initiating casual conversation.  You might get the impression that he knows that he has an unusual effect on people and he does not force himself on anyone or try to dissuade them of any initial impression they might have.  If anyone avoids him, he will avoid them in turn.  Perhaps more out of a sense of mutual respect than due to snobbery or disdain.  For some reason Rath seems most at east and comfortable around Ivo the dwarf.  It is common to see Rath smile and even laugh in Ivo's presence.  Rath regards Bax somewhat cooly and professionally, but without malice.  The conversation about the riddle (ed: more on that later)was the first time you saw Bax and Rath seem to have anything in common.  Rath does not avoid Mournax, but he does treat the minotaur in a formal way.  Rath seems to choose his words carefully when speaking to Mournax.  Rath has held a number of one-on-one conversations with Dzintra.  These conversations have always been polite and friendly, but Rath is careful to avoid any appearance of indiscretion.  This attention to propriety extends to all the women on the ship. 

Rath is clearly a Sorcerer.  Rath would say that he specializes in Force Invocation, Dimensional Magic (both Porte and Transcendental arts), and Abjuration.  He politely denies any suggestion that he practices any powers of Enchantment or Illusion.  "I am not a charlatan.  My magic is not designed for compulsion, trickery, or misdirection."  He strongly denounces the practice of Necromancy.  "Necromancy is a dangerous art.  Only a fool believes they can touch that darkness without harm." (ed note: Bax is a Necromancer)

Until the dragon attack (ed: more on that later) there were few opportunities to observe Rath casting or using spells.  He clearly has reserved the use of his power to times when he feels it is appropriate.  That said, there were times when he used his power onboard ship.  One time a coil of rope dropped from the upper reaches and fell heavily to the deck near Rath.  No one was hurt, but the midshipman began cursing at the sailor for his carelessness.  Without saying a word, Rath reached out his hand and the coil of rope lifted itself off the deck and sailed through the air directly up to the sailor.  After the rope was secure, Rath excused himself and went below deck for several hours.


*Mournax*
Mournax is an enormous figure compared to any of the crew.  He stands 7 feet at the tips of his upcurved horns and is exceptionally broad.  He is covered in thick reddish-brown fur and has very dark eyes.  His head is generally bovine in appearance, but the eyes are more forward facing and he has the jaws and teeth of a predator.  He wears extremely rough clothing that is extremely sturdy.  Rather like burlap sewn together with thick leather strips.  This appears serviceable and also seems to serve as his underpadding for his breastplate, which seems to have a bluish tinge to it.
  He wears little jewelry or ornamentation on his body or armor.  He does wear heavy leather vambraces that have a large crescent worked into the right vambrace and a circle with a crescent on the left.  He wears a strip of leather strung with small rocks above his left bicep.  He wears a strip of leather strung with large teeth above his right bicep.  Around his neck he
wears what appears to be a large bloodstone on a leather loop.  He bears a well made great axe with a haft reinforced and capped with metal.  It is plain, but clearly a very serviceable weapon.  This would be stowed much of the voyage, but he would pretty much always have a pair of throwing axes and a short sword with him.
	Mournax would clearly enjoy using his considerable strength in dramatic ways.  He appears willing to accept pretty much any challenge in this regard and seems to enjoy the amazement of the crew at these feats.  Mournax would laugh loudly at the suggestion that he should arm wrestle Ivo and would state "What would be the point of that?".  Mournax would certainly
accept any challenge, but would also point out that Ivo's arms are only as long as a 10 year old child's while his... at which point he would extend his arms to each side to show his huge reach.
	Mournax would pretty much accept any challenge and would periodically encourage crew members to slug him in the stomach, chest, arm, etc.  He would seem to be fine with the crew in general and would love to carouse, joke, and sing loudly and badly with them.  He would also seek out the company of the accommodating women on the ship, so clearly is physically attracted to human women.  It is not really clear how quick Mournax's temper is as no one seems inclined to test this.  He would also go for long periods exposed to the elements without protection.  Only when clearly suffering ill effects would he take shelter and warm back up.  He would essentially never go below deck, citing the smell.  He would seem to do some of these things out of boredom and would periodically lament loudly that you can't keep your skills sharp with just sparring.
	With regard to the party he would have no problem with Ivo or Dzintra, though he would clearly prefer to be upwind of Ivo when he has his pipe.  He would show clear respect for Nytor, whom he would also call "the healer".  He would be somewhat more cautious around Bax and Rath and would frequently rub the stone around his neck when they are around.

(ed note: a brief description of Nytor)
*Nytor*
  Nytor is a physically impressive man, for a human.  He is clearly not a pencil-pusher.  He wears highly-polished full plate armor, and has a shield which has an orange-ish tinge to it.  An orange disc of shimmering radiance hangs around his neck.  "It represents the sun, and the Provider - the bringer of life", he would say.  
  Nytor is very vocal about his beliefs, and is quick to point out his position on any topic.  He's direct about his relationship with his god, and is more than willing to use his powers to help the party in any way he can.


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 7, 2003)

Consider me hooked, die_kluge!

I love how you implemented house rules to make the setting truly unique!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks!  My intent was to isolate the PCs on a remote continent without any means home.  Changing "sending" and "greater teleport", as well as giving the gate and related spells some major drawbacks means that I don't really have to worry about them fleeing until at least 17th level (8 levels away).

I'll put up the synopsis of game #1 today.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

Game #1 (Saturday, October 4th)

News travels fast in the Bastion, despite its size.  The famed explorer and archaeologist Valgo Corren has loaded his galley - the Celestial, with a hand-picked crew to set sail towards the east.  Their destination is the famed Terra Clanculum, or "Land in Secret".  It was but 15 years prior that another explorer - Gorian Landiler sailed to this fabled land and has yet to return.  
  Valgo's ship and crew are well-prepared, and well-stocked for the four month journey at sea.  It was just as Landiler's expedition was, on an evening such as this, that he left the morning after.  Many speculate amongst hushed rumours that Landiler's crew met an ill fate, and though it best not to spread such ill omens, many speculate that Valgo's crew will meet with the same fate.  It's no secret that Gorian was powerful wizard in his own right, and had an impressively powerful crew.  Valgo is a man of considerable power and knowledge as well, but the finest of the finest of crews are already out at sea, exploring other places.  
  Still, there is excitement in the air, and children talk in the streets about what kinds of magic the crew might bring back, and tales of lost knowledge, and lost civilization abound creating infinite speculation and arguments about the origins of ancestors.  These are inspirational times.

  It was a brisk, Fall evening.  Valgo was still making the final preparations of his crew - a hand-picked bunch that he'd traveled with many times.  A hundred (give or take), scallywags that he'd grown to love, and considered them his family.  It took a well-seasoned crew to man a ship as large as this one, and he knew that they were each more than capable in their responsibilities.  The one thing that was missing was the "special" crew - adventurers.  He knew that his sailors were good at their jobs, but they were no match to the unknowns and perils that venturing into a foreign land would throw at them.  He needed powerful adventurers if he was to succeed - a gifted spellcaster, a pious cleric, an agile rogue, and a couple of good strong arms.  
  He had found them, he was sure of this.  Some he found in Bluffside, through a small office he had opened there a few months prior.  The rest came from the Bastion.  Some of them came well recommended from the church, and others whose abilities he was able to witness, there was no need for recommendations.  Mournax and Ivo were two of the best warriors he'd ever seen.  Mournax's brute force and sheer power was a complement to Ivo's agility and prowess with his blade.  Nytor was a pious, righteous cleric of the Great Provider.  His warmth of personality, and faith would help guide them.  Rath was a gifted sorcerer - a prodigy with Force abjuration, and dimensional spells.  He also took up the code of the Arcane Paladin, which Valgo knew was an honor not to be taken lightly.  Bax was the best bowman Valgo had ever seen.  "I would have thought it impossible to hit a bird on a ledge that far away if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes", Valgo thought to himself, daydreaming about what kinds of things they might find on the lost continent.  Dzintra was an odd sort, quiet, calm; just the kinds of qualities he felt were most important in a rogue.  "At least she hasn't served any jail time", he joked with himself.

  And there they were, assembled on the pier amidst the laborers still loading provisions at this late hour.  "Hello, Valgo", Rath said.  Valgo greeted them, "Hello, my friends.  We are still making final preparations."  "I am unfamiliar with this town.  I've got 500 gold coins burning a hole in my pockets, that I'm not going to be able to use where I'm going.  Where's a good bar around here", Mournax asked, with a sense of urgency.  Surprised, Valgo replied, "There are some nice places around here, you just have to go further inland to avoid the seedier establishments."  Ivo asked, "I would accompany you, Mournax", and Dzintra replied, "And I as well.  It sounds like a great idea."  "Good then", Mournax said, "let us find a place where we can release our coin".  "I prefer a quiet meal", "Yes, I as well", said Rath and Nytor".  "Would you care to join us", Rath asked.  "I have to attend to some last minute provisions here.  We are running late, and we need to have everything ready before in the morning.  I know a good place that you could try, and I could meet you there later if I am able."  At that, Bax, who had agreed to accompany them for dinner, Nytor, and Rath left for dinner.  Valgo remained behind, at least for a while to make sure everything was in order.  Already, even at this late hour, there were onlookers along the pier awaiting the departure of his ship.  "I've a lot to live up to", Valgo thought.

Next morning, the pier was packed with onlookers and well-wishers.  The docks were full of excitement as the crowds cheered Valgo and his crew.  "Come back alive!", some would jokingly shout.  To which Valgo would just smile and wave.  Kids, bundled up in warm clothes stretced their hands out for his autograph.  It was just becoming winter here.  Valgo would sail all throughout the cold winter months, hoping to land in the early spring.  Once everything was tied down, and everything was in its place, the ropes were untied, and with much cheering and wave from the shore, the docks grew smaller and smaller as the Celestial's destination awaited her.

cont...


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

Game #1 (Saturday, October 4th) (cont).

The crew stared head-long into a dreary 4-month journey at sea.  Valgo wasted no time attempting to introduce the adventurers to the crew members.  "We've got 4 months at sea with these folks, Valgo, I imagine we'll learn all their names by then", they joked.  

Shortly after their departure, Valgo eagerly called the party inside his quarters.  "I wanted to share with you some of the inside information about where it is we're going."  Valgo, sitting down with journals, and maps, and blank graph paper on his table, invited them to sit down.  "Before Gorian Landiler's expedition landed on Terra Clanculum, another explorer - Alexander Richtus first discovered the continent." "Yes, we have heard the tales", Rath mentioned.  "Yes, it was a very big discovery", Valgo continued, "Alexander set out to the east not knowing what he would find, but he discovered the coast of a large, undiscovered continent.  He knew that he was ill-equipped to initiate a landing and an inland investigation, so he chose - wisely in my opinion, to map out a large chunk of the coast.  Alexander had a cleric aboard that was able to make food, so despite his crews' eventual disgust at being at sea for so long, he was able to map out what we believe to be the entire western shoreline of this continent.  He returned to the Bastion and was lauded as a hero - and rightly so.  This map, along with his obnoxiously detailed journal entries proved an invaluable starting point for Gorian to launch his expedition.  It is with these same maps and journal that I intend to follow in Gorian's footsteps."  "It is our intention to find out what happened to Gorian", Nytor asked.  "No", Valgo replied, "Not really.  We intend to drop anchor where Gorian intended to drop anchor because there is evidence of an ancient civilization there.  If we are able to find Gorian and his crew, that would be an added bonus, but it is not the intention of our mission."  "And what exactly is the intention of our mission", Bax asked, as if already knowing the answer.  "To simply seek out new civilizations, and recover any lost artifacts that may add to our knowledge of our past.  As you are aware, as a stipulation of your contract, any items that we find as a part of our explorations are yours to keep for your services, but items that hold significant archaeological, or educational value will be kept by the archaeologist's guild.  This is, of course, a standard practice.  But enough about that, allow me to show you the map that Alexander made.  It is quite impressive and detailed.", Valgo said, redirecting everyone's attention to a map in the center of his table.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

Handout #1 - the Coastline map


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

Handout #2 ( in several parts)

Alexander Richtus' Journal

Valgo reads from the journal...

"The journal itself was massive, and contained detailed day-to-day activities aboard Richtus' vessel.  Most of it is fairly boring.  I have boiled down the relevant bits into a smaller form.  Each numbered area of the journal corresponds to the numbers on his map."


Alexander Richtus’ journal

1 – After spotting the continent, we sailed to its northern-most point.  This point is the immediate-most northern point of the continent.  From here, it journeyed further south as far as we are able to see.  We sailed another day south here, and it showed no sign of turning back.  From here, we sail back west, and will map the western side of Terra Clanculum.

2 – By remaining a fair distance off shore, we can take in the scope of the land.  It is a beautiful country, with lush vegetation, mountains and valleys, and streams.  This location has seen a constant panorama of forests and jungles.  The land here is fairly flat, and white, sandy beaches dot the shoreline every mile or so.

3 – We saw a large herd of deer that had apparently been spooked by something inland, as they all came running out of the woods, and then down the beach.  My crow’s nest crew spotted them early in the morning.

4 - There isn’t much geographically new here than from areas 2 or 3.  There was a rather sizable beach some 2 miles long or so.  From there, it sloped gently up into a rolling valley that stretched on for some time, into some dense forests.

5 – The jungles here come all the way up to the shoreline.  Trees some 80 to 100-ft. tall dot the landscape.  The land here is thick with overgrowth and dark to the core.  Along the shoreline, large rocks, and rock formations dot the coastline.

6 – We dubbed this point Cape Richtus.  It is a prominent mountain range that juts into the sea.  The mountains are nearly vertical and extend well into an impressive mountain range that goes well into the mainland.  The tops are dotted with trees, but are mostly rocky - all in all, a very impressive sight.

7 – This terrain is rockier, and more mountainous.  The mountains that extend out into Cape Richtus extend even to here, making this an impressive mountain range indeed.  From a distance, we spotted some mountain goats grazing on the cliff faces.  The mountains do not end abruptly like they do in Cape Richtus, but rather start at the shore and work their way up into tall mountains.

8 – A mountain range, perhaps a new mountain range, or an extension of the same mountains we’ve been seeing for the past several weeks comes into full view here.  It is several thousand feet tall, and extends nearly to the shore.  Between this area and area 7, the terrain was rocky, but still quite forested.  We’re not sure, but it may be that the tops of these mountains are actually snow-capped.

The wizard grabbed this picture of a small island just off the coastline.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

(having a dickens of a time getting the image upload stuff to work today....)


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

9 – My crow’s nest spots a strange construction just off the shore.  A stone pyramid set amongst the dense vegetation.  Though it is covered in vines, and apparently hasn’t seen use in a long time (probably a pre-Ice Age structure) it is obvious to be man-made, and not a natural occurring phenomenon.  We do not observe any other structures like it, or other man-made structures in the surrounding areas, however.  It appears to be alone in this regard.

10 – Sloping up from the shore, we can just make out another huge mountain range in the distance here.  Again, whether these mountains are attached to the previous mountain ranges we’ve observed, we are unable to determine.

11 – A large sandy beach was observed here.  Crabs were seen along the shore.  Since we’d reached the halfway point on our rations, I authorized a small vessel to procure a large supply of these crabs.  The cleric on board assures that we have plenty of food and water, but that stuff gets so old after a while.  We ate well that night.  It really helped boost morale on the ship since we’d all been kind of bored mapping for so long.


My wizard captures this picture just after sunrise.  Another small island just offshore.  Note the mountain ranges in the distance.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

12 – Some more mountains were spotted.  We’d been seeing an increase in rocky formations, and had started seeing mountains in the distance over the last several days.  There is nothing more of interest here.

13 – This seems to be the southwestern corner of the continent.  From here, it continues eastward.  The land here is decidedly flat, but yet still overgrown with thick vegetation, and tall jungle trees.

A clear view of the mountains near the shoreline.

(ed note: ignore the anachronisms in the picture)


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

13 – This seems to be the southwestern corner of the continent.  From here, it continues eastward.  The land here is decidedly flat, but yet still overgrown with thick vegetation, and tall jungle trees.

14 – Small sandy shores dot the beaches, but otherwise it is nearly identical to area 13.  The land here is slowly curving northward.

15 – At this location, we observe a major tributary.  Here there is a large river that flows from the inland.  We have decided to pursue this waterway inland to see where it leads.  Traveling this should not prove to be very difficult, as it is several miles wide.

16 – The river forks here.  We have not observed anything highly unusual about the river or its surroundings.  It very much appears to be similar to the oceanfront.  There are dense forests all along the river here, and the occasional beach.  We did observe some unusual stones that were on one such beach.  Though there was much debate and speculation by all, we felt that they weren’t quite indigenous to the native rock, and some appeared to have a man-made touch to them.  For instance, some appeared to be more rounded than what a naturally occurring rock should look like.  We all agreed that if they were man-made, whatever structure they were a part of is long since gone, or at least possibly within the dark confines of the forests near here.
	We have decided to take the left fork.  The clerical divinations did not indicate woe with either path, so a coin flip has decided our fate.

17 – This path has taken us into a huge lake, stretching for several miles.  Indeed it has taken us several days just to map the extent of its size.  From here, the river continues northward.

18 – The river forks here yet again.  It has become increasingly narrower over the course of the past few days.  We have decided to forge up the left fork, since that has proven successful thus far.  Eventually, we decided to turn around, since we don’t want to risk running aground.  The area here is choked with vegetation, and practically envelops the river at times with overhanging branches from tall jungle trees.

19 – Heading back up to the fork, we proceed up the right fork, and encounter much of the same terrain as the left fork presented.  The lush vegetation of this valley makes mapping anything but the immediate surroundings all but impossible.  A few flying spells here and there from our wizard, and we are able to see (once we surpass the trees) that this is indeed an enormous valley that stretches on for miles in every direction.  Eventually, we are forced to turn around.

20 – Proceeding all the way back to the original fork, we find another huge lake inland.  Following the left-most shoreline (left has been fairly good to us so far), we map a large island, with a large rocky beach on its northern shore.  The cleric, wizard and I were discussing the land, and we all agreed that it was unusual that we hadn’t encountered any sizable living creatures at all.  We had been seeing birds of all colors amidst the trees, and at night it is a glorious sound of birds and insects, and bats were known to swarm around our crow’s nest.  The crew had even caught several fish in their nets in the lakes here.  However, nothing of intelligence had yet been spotted.  If there are civilizations here, they are surely all nestled deep inland, as we’ve not seen any real indication of any yet.

21 – This enormous lake is easily twice the size of the lake in area 17.  In fact, if the water wasn’t fresh water, we’d have all swore that we had come back into the ocean, since it stretches all the way to the horizon.  There is another river that pours into this body of water that connects to the northeast corner.  The entrance is rocky, and we decide it best not to risk it.

22 – Only after circling back southward from the lake area 21, do we realize that we’d mapped the western side of an island.  The island itself is ordinary, and covered in the same dense vegetation that the surrounding countryside is covered with.  On this date, however, we spotted some spotted leopards near the shore, drinking from the lake.  We observe them through the spyglasses.  And they were only visible for a short period of time.

23 – Having made our way out of the river system that started at area 15, we have come back into the ocean, and are continuing down the shore eastward.  The crew is all very tired, and the natural rations were all gone weeks ago.  The cleric even commented to me that he was sick of asking his god for the same food-making spell over and over again.  The crew knows that this work is important, and indeed the information that we have gleaned is invaluable.  We eventually make our way here to another river, and decided to forge inward.  

24 – Traveling up the river for a solid week, it eventually turns very mountainous, and the river cuts a fjord through some mountain formations.  After some time, we are traveling at the base a huge crevasse and the light from the sun is only visible to us for maybe 2-3 hours at a time before going back behind the mountain wall.  Eventually this path becomes fairly narrow, and we decide to turn around.  It was a sight to behold, nonetheless.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

25 – Here we spotted some wild horses grazing in a field.  The area was large and flat, and filled with knee-high grasses as far as the eye could see.  The shoreline is rocky, but spotted with sandy beaches here and there.  My crew is anxious to leave, and I have assured them that we will do so shortly.  I am as anxious to get back home as they are.

26 – Here, the continent begins curving northward, and we have decided to finish our expedition on this, the point that seems to be the southernmost point of the continent.  It seems a fitting end to a long and difficult journey.  The area here is considerably more rocky than area 25, but is essentially as flat, and covered in thick, tall trees.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 7, 2003)

(ed note: the above is what happens when you have *way* too much time to prepare for a campaign)


----------



## Breakstone (Nov 7, 2003)

I love it, die_kluge!

Where did you get those pictures?

I've always wanted to DM an "exploration" campaign myself, so this'll be fun to read.


----------



## GreyShadow (Nov 8, 2003)

Very nice work die_kluge.

The pictures make it so much more interesting.

When's the next update?


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> I love it, die_kluge!
> 
> Where did you get those pictures?
> 
> I've always wanted to DM an "exploration" campaign myself, so this'll be fun to read.




Thanks, Tsunami.  The pictures came from google's image search feature (go to google, and then click on the images tab).  Searches used were things like "beach" or "shore" and "island".


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Very nice work die_kluge.
> 
> The pictures make it so much more interesting.
> 
> When's the next update?




Today!


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

Valgo continues, "This area nine* is where we're headed.  Alexander details something that is clearly not a natural formation.  Perhaps here we can also find some remnant of Gorian's lost expedition as well."  The party stops to consider what kinds of strange new things await them on this distant shore.  Nytor asks, "Do we know what kinds of civilization might have built such a thing?"  "No", replies Valgo, "we know very little of this continent, and most of the information we have comes only from what Alexander's research has provided."  Continuing, "I intend to take this party aboard as a landing party, while the crew remains aboard the ship.  We will secure the shoreline, and make sure there is no imminent dangers to the crew.  Once that is done, we will work to bring the crew and the supplies on land for our inland expedition."

The party and the crew, led by Valgo spend the next 4 months uneventfully aboard the Celestial.  The party becomes familiar with the crew, and they find ways to assist in the day to day activities that help to fight the monotiny and boredom of ship life.  On a brisk morning, the crow's nest topsman shouts out "Land!  Land!".  There is a scurry of activity aboard the ship, and Valgo appears from beneath and extends his trusty spyglass.  "Yes, indeed.  This must be it!  Excellent!"  Valgo requests that the anchor be dropped, and a day is spent looking at the stars trying to ascertain exactly where they might be, in order to determine whether the ship should sail south to find the ziggurat at area 9, or to sail north.  With some degree of certainty Valgo orders the anchor raised, the ship sails south, along the coast for two days more before finally spotting the mysterious ziggurat.  "We shall drop anchor here, and myself and the adventurers will board the skiff to investigate the safety of the shore."  "Valgo, I see something in the water near the shore.  I can't make it out", says Bax.  "Let me look", Valgo replies, taking out his spyglass.  "Hmmm, it looks like the remains of a ship!  We shall have to take a closer look at it once we are on shore."

It is about mid-day, the crew gathers their equipment, and readies their armor for any trouble that might occur.  The remaining crew remain aboard, and prepare to unload all the stores.  Once the adventurers are ready, they and Valgo board a skiff.  It is lowered onto the water's surface, and with Mournax and Ivo rowing, they make it to the shore quickly.

In the water, they discover what appears to be the remains of the bow (front) of the ship.  It was turned upright, sitting in the water not more than some 20 feet from shore.  With a grim look on his face, Valgo states, "That could only be Gorian's ship.  We'll get a better look at it once we make our way ashore."

Once on land, Mournax, with ease, pulls the skiff well out of the water.  Dzintra, Valgo, and Rath make their way out into the water and climb into the remains of the bow of the torn ship.  Valgo clicks his fingers, and utters a few arcane words, and the inside of the bow illuminates greatly.  Peering with keen eyes, Dzintra observes some words, written in the common tongue, etched into the inside of the bow as if with a dagger or knife.  Pointing out the words to Valgo, they read them simultaneously - "BEWARE TURN BACK".  "Curious", Valgo states.  Finding nothing more of interest inside the remains, they leave, and make their way back ashore.  On shore, Nytor, Valgo, and Dzintra have a discussion about the words, and their significance.  "Do you think it's possible that those words could have existed in that boat before it sank", asks Dzintra.  "It does not seem likely", responds Valgo, "I can only imagine that they were put there when it sank, or perhaps after it came up on shore, but I don't know why.  It seems safe enough " - "Valgo", Rath states, interrupting him.  I think I just saw something flying over by that mountain in the distance.  "Oh?", responds Valgo, "Let me take a look.  That mountain there?", he asks, pointing to a peak, and withdrawing his spyglass from his belt.  Valgo draws the spyglass up to his eye and examines the mountainside, when he suddenly drops the spyglass onto the small rocks that make up the shoreline.  Just then, everyone sees it - a huge Ice Dragon that has just made its way from behind a mountain peak, and seems to be headed straight for the Celestial.  "Into the woods!  Take cover!", shouts Valgo.  "The boat!  Get the boat", Bax suggests, pointing to the skiff.  "Not a problem", Mournax replies, hoisting the boat on top of his head, carrying it into the woods as if it weighed nothing.
  Quickly, the party leaps into the confines of dense foliage, only to witness their greatest fear - the Ice Dragon swoops down onto the helpless ship, and instantly tears the great mast.  He lands on the vessel, and it heaves with the added weight.  The dragon tears and bites at the crew, and rips the vessel apart.  A terrible cone of ice and cold obliterates a large section of the top deck, and in an instant the ship tears apart in half, and begins sinking in the ocean.  A few crew members jump off, and barrels, supplies, and fragments of wood cascade into the water.  The dragon flies away as suddenly as he arrived.  As the party watches the dragon disappear, the ship does as well - beneath the now calm waters of the ocean.



* - "My crow’s nest spots a strange construction just off the shore. A stone pyramid set amongst the dense vegetation. Though it is covered in vines, and apparently hasn’t seen use in a long time (probably a pre-Ice Age structure) it is obvious to be man-made, and not a natural occurring phenomenon. We do not observe any other structures like it, or other man-made structures in the surrounding areas, however. It appears to be alone in this regard."


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

"That's it...", the party thought, "there goes our ride home."  Just then, Rath unleases a Fly spell, and takes to the air where the wreckage is.  Mournax comes back out of the forest with his skiff and places it back in the water - Ivo joins him.  "We need to check for survivors", Nytor exclaims.  "Yes, indeed!", Valgo responds.

With the dragon gone, the party is able to recover the survivors.  There are a few provisions that they are able to recover as well.  All told, more than 50 crew members are slain or drown in the attack.  The party, along with Valgo, spend the remainder of the day recovering the lost, and assessing what remains of the provisions.  Nytor spends his time healing those that are wounded.  "Valgo, I should remind you that I have the ability to revive the deceased", Nytor says, quietly aside to Valgo.  "Yes, Nytor, I know, but we've lost more than 50 crew members.  I do not wish to place myself into a position to choose who lives and who dies.  I recommend that you leave those who have fallen to their sleep."  "Agreed", nods Nytor, "I shall provide them with the last rites, and attempt to ease the grief of the survivors".  Valgo nods, "your services will not go unnoticed; thank you."

While the crew collect themselves, and recover from the attack, the party scouts out the immediate area of the coast.  It is heavily forested - with trees that enshroud the ground in shadow.  Nearby, Dzintra discovers a well - an open stone well.  Examining it closely, she reads a symbol on the well which she does not recognize.  "That's a 1", Rath states, "it's in Draconic.  Curious."  Well, perhaps it can be a source of fresh water.  Indeed, they do note that there is water in it, though it is mucky rain water.  Mournax takes a small sample of the water to taste it.  "Yuck.  Tastes awful."  "Let's look around the area and see what else we can find", Bax suggests.  "Agreed", say the others.

Aside from a few animal tracks, the party doesn't find any sign of intelligent life, but they do find 3 other wells (for a total of 4) around the nearby vicinity of the Ziggurat.  The ziggurat itself is a vine-covered, sloped 4-sided pyramid with a flat top.  In one side, they can see a depression which leads to a doorway.  "What kind of people are these that build wells around here like this?", Mournax asks, "this is craziness."  "I agree", states Rath, "let's examine the pyramid."

Utilizing the vines on the side of the structure, the party climbs  up.  Soon, it becomes apparent to Ivo that the vines have a mind of their own, and they attempt to reach out to strangle him.  Acting quickly, Rath unleases a flurry of force spheres, and Ivo attacks with his, now flaming axe.  Quickly, they are able to ascertain that this is some sort of plant-based creature, with a gaping maw, and many vine-like tendrils.  Mournax's and Ivo's blades make short work of the creature, and they rid the side of the ziggurat with it's foul presence in short time.  "What an unusual creature that was", Ivo exclaims.  "Indeed, let us hope that it is the last one", Mournax replies.

Climbing her way up to the door, Dzintra scopes out the structure, "it seems safe, but I can't find a way inside, but wait", she exclaims, examining the door closer, "there is some writing here."  Rath, eager to see what is written, clambors up to the door.  "Indeed there is.  It, too, is written in Draconic."


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 10, 2003)

OOC: I'll give everyone a day or so to ruminate on the riddle.  Here is the text of the riddle in case you have trouble reading the picture (yes, it's hard to read, I know).

A dragon and a warrior live together on
an island.  The island has five poisoned
wells numbered 1 to 5.  A well's water is an
antidote to any smaller numbered well.
Well 5 is at the top of a high mountain,
and is only accessible to the dragon.

The warrior and the dragon meet to have
a duel.  They exchange glasses of water and
drink.  After the duel, the warrior lives,
and the dragon dies.

Feed me the water the warrior brought.


OOC: This concludes Game #1!  My players had two weeks to work on the riddle, and Bax was able to come up with a solution.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Nov 10, 2003)

Spoiler



The warrior brought the dragon seawater. (You said they were on an island.) The dragon, believing the seawater to be poisoned water from one of the wells, followed his drink by drinking from well #5, and posioned himself.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

The party rests that evening, uneventfully.

The next morning, Valgo comes to Nytor's side, "Nytor, three men died during the night."  "What?", Nytor asks, "What did they die of?"  "I do not know", came Valgo's response, "they were healthy when they went to bed."

Nytor went to examine their bodies - no signs of physical injury were found.  "Were they sick at all last night", Nytor asks of the fellow crewmembers.  "No", one said, "I saw Jonesy go over and get a drink from the well, and then he went to sleep. That's it."  "The well....", Nytor said, drifting off into his own thoughts.  Using a simple spell, Nytor casts a divination on the well.  "This well water is poisonous"  "That makes sense, given the riddle on the door to the pyramid", Bax responds.  "What kind of foul place is this", Mournax shouts, vigorously rubbing the stone necklace around his neck.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

*Between Game #1 and Game #2 - An email discussion takes place.*

*Bax proposes a solution to the riddle* - "Pour fresh water into the door" (there is a hole in the door, I think I failed to mention that before)

*Rath speaks*, "I think Bax is on the right track. 
The warrior's strategy was to pre-drink his own water before swapping cups with the dragon. 
By pre-drinking his own water he hoped that the dragon would bring a higher-numbered water and therefore provide the antidote. 
But as Bax mentioned, if the dragon brought water #5 then any of the other waters (1-4) could have been brought by the warrior to satisfy the criteria. 
The key to narrowing down the solution space is that the warrior did not know what water the dragon would bring.   
The dragon had access to all of the wells (1-5). 
We know what the warrior's strategy was (because we know the outcome) so we can predict what the warrior would have done to increase his chances of success. 
He would have chosen the lowest -numbered well (#1). 
That way the only way he would die of poison would be if the dragon also brought water from well #1.  Because any other water (2-5) would serve as an antidote. 
Bringing water from well #1 also guarantees that the dragon will be poisoned because no mater what the dragon brings, the dragon cannot be saved by the water from well #1. "


*Bax, in turn, responds*, "The problem with that theory is that the dragon has access to well 5, and that it's a cure-all for anything the warrior brought.  Each only brought 1 glass of water, so the dragon would have known that he could just go to well 5 and drink for the antidote for anything else.

I have a different answer.  To fully explain it, I must explain my theory.  First, that it actually happened as stated.  Water is what killed the dragon, not a sword in the gut.
Second, they both must have drank twice, but only once at the duel.  Once for the poison, once for the antidote.
Third, since the dragon was the only one that had access to well 5, that he would use it.  He would use it as poison against the warrior and as an antidote against whatever the warrior gave him, since the dragon couldn't know which water the warrior brought, and he knew that the warrior had no antidote to it.
Fourth, that the warrior knew that the dragon could drink from well 5 and cure any poison the warrior brought.
Fifth, that both the warrior and dragon were trying to win.
Sixth, that the poison is not insta-death (as was proven by the people who died in the night).
Seventh, that all wells taste the same, and that they all taste like normal water.
Eighth, the warrior would know that he had no antidote to well 5, but that it was the antidote to anything else.
Ninth, the warrior knew that the dragon would go to well 5 and drink to get the antidote to whatever he brought.
Tenth, that each only brought one glass of water.  (This bears out because the riddle asks for the water the warrior brought.)

This means that the warrior could have only won through cunning and trickery. 
So here's what must have happened from the dragon's perspective.  The warrior brought water and then the dragon went to well 5 and drank.  The dragon then died.

What water could the warrior have brought that would kill the dragon even if the dragon went and drank from well 5? Like I said, I have an answer, but I wanted everyone to see this and see if they agree with the assumptions.  If so, what could the warrior have brought?"


*Mournax chimes in with his own thoughts*, "I have been listening to this conversation and have a few things to say.  First, you guys are crazy.  A giant lizard took all of a hundred heartbeats to fly to our ship, sink it, eat half the crew, and fly away.  That was yesterday.  I agree with checking the area, but whether you think of the survivors as people to protect or as monster attracting snacks, or both, it is strategically crazy to sit here where the lizard left us, playing thousand year old puzzle games and waiting for the lizard to get hungry again.  There are no signs of the other expedition except the destroyed ship.  Where are the other survivors?  Either eaten or fled.  One of those  options is better.
	Why are we so interested in this big pyramid?  Why are we messing with this riddle?  We don't know what this thing is (rubbing of necklace) and  we're screwing around with it right after our boat sinks?  Besides, the monsters or men that built it were also crazy.  What kind of people build a network of  poisoned wells?  Just so they can mess with people with this riddle?  They apparently weren't worried about killing anyone accidentally.  Not usually a sign of friendly folks.  Besides, that first well wouldn't kill a big lizard like that one we saw.  I'm tough, but not as tough as a big lizard, and it didn't kill me.   Maybe it or some other well is a lot stronger, or just really deadly to lizards, but I doubt it.
	We don't know anything.  The dragon in the riddle might be a good metallic like in the stories.  Maybe it was a clever evil knight who tricked and killed him.  Maybe the big lizard we saw is smart enough to make that riddle himself and kills anyone smart enough to solve it because they are dangerous.   Or maybe the big lizard wants us to solve the riddle.  It was smart enough to wait until we dropped anchor to come attack us.  And it made sure it allowed the explorers to land before coming and sinking the boat.  It also left plenty of survivors and wounded, maybe to keep us hobbled by the difficulty of traveling with and protecting so many.  If it saw us sitting at anchor, it had to have seen us come sailing up with our big billowing sails, but it waited to attack.  And what if we give the pyramid this water.  Then what happens.  Do we get showered with flowers and honey candy?  Do we get through the door?  Do we give the dragon what it wants?  Do we destroy the world?  If we really want
through this door so bad, then let's just smash it in.  If it's stone, we see if we can salvage picks and sledgehammers and we break it up.
	I say again, I don't trust this riddle (rubbing stone around neck again).  If it's real, and the big lizard and poison wells seem to mean it is not one of those whatzits, the things that stand for something else...a pinafore, then why is the dragon here and the knight isn't?  It's worth asking the  question and I, Mournax, say messing with this pyramid is crazy."


*Rath rubs his chin, and responds, directing his comments towards Valgo*, "Valgo, with your permission, I would address some of Mournax's concerns.  First of all, Mournax, thank you for helping get our discussion back on track.  I know the events of yesterday were unexpected and horrible.  The danger, as you point out, is clear and present.  So far we have done what we must:  collect the survivors, take cover, heal those we could save, and do what we can to secure the area. 
No decision has been made regarding the riddle or what we should do with the pyramid or even if we should stay in this area.  Perhaps you have mistaken Bax's and my interest in this riddle as an indication that we propose a course of action.  I agree with you that we should discuss these matters fully as soon as we are able and we should each feel free to advise Valgo on what we consider to be a wise course of action. 

I agree that the presence of the riddle is curious -- perhaps even crazy as you suggest -- and we should proceed with caution.  But we cannot ignore the protection that could be afforded by the pyramid if in fact it can be occupied.  Perhaps we see no evidence of the prior expedition precisely because they were able to defend themselves within the pyramid.  We do not know what has happened to the previous expedition, we do not understand the creatures that built the pyramid, and we do not understand the purpose of the riddle.  Our survival in this land may very well depend on answering these questions."

*Ivo speaks*, " I think we need to step back an' get our bearings here. Of course, we need to find some sort of shelter away from tha elements, as well as tha prying eyes of yonder dragon. Once all are basic needs be met, then we may discuss this mountainous monolith and tha damn riddle that be carved on its door. Someone went to a lot of trouble to make sure tha door canae be opened, so that leaves tha question of why? To keep people out or..............to keep something in?  

       Anyway, I believe we should be able to build us another boat, well at least some sort of sea worthy craft.  We have plenty of materials counting the trees of the jungle an' salvaging what we can of the other vessels. We have a gnome carpenter (ed note: one of the surviving crew is a gnome carpenter), who I'm sure could design something giving time. And time is one of our assets we be having plenty of.   Of course tha blasted dragon would probably keep pestering us and not letting us finish tha dammed thing. Mournax is right about that dragon. Except why did he sink us at all?  We are hardly a threat for a creature of that size even if it had let us go on about are business.  I donae think it was just pure maliciousness that caused the dragon to attack, though I'm sure there be no lack of it. There be more than one mystery here. 
By Hell's Forge, I'm beginning to resent this voyage!"

*Dzintra chimes in with her own two coppers' worth*, "The way I see it, figuring out the mysteries of this pyramid is exactly one of the reasons we signed up for this voyage.  This is what we'd be doing if the dragon hadn't gone and destroyed our ship - so why let that keep us from exploring, as we had originally intended?  Otherwise, there was no point in our travelling four months to get here.

Mournaxe makes some good points.  There's a lot we don't know, but I figure that's why Valgo assembled this team - some folks are going to be good at figuring out the riddles, others are going to be good at reminding us of the practicalities of our situation.

I assume the crew are capable of taking care of themselves, and how long could it take, anyway?"

Rath nods in agreement.

*Nytor speaks*, "I have great concerns.  We not only have our duty and obligations to our employer, we have obligations to the other men and women of the ship. If they do not already they soon will look to us as an example and for leadership.  If we act as if the mission is over they will assume it is and the discipline structure will evaporate.  Lack of purpose and despair will claim them if we allow that to happen.  While I can not claim to know the will of the Great Provider for all of the  men and women here I doubt that he plans for these people to die here lonely and unfulfilled.  As the late Brother Modikye said, idle hands can not serve the Great Provider, nor can they put food in ones mouth. 
Mournax is right to point out the details of our situation and remind us of our elemental needs.  He certainly has a right to rebuke us for our callous attitude towards the recently slain.  I most of all offer apologies for this.  I have been in shock since the event and while it is no excuse my thoughts and prayers have been with those still alive. Please forgive me. 
I suggest that the bulk of the crew be set to meeting the basic needs of the whole. They are well suited to the tasked. 
Find and gather potable water 
Find and gather food 
Find and prepare shelter 
Scout for information and useable wreckage. 
Etc. 

We on the other hand could provide the crew with a sense of continuity by tackling this mystery.  We are better suited for it than they are.  It needs to be done sooner or latter and it could afford us some shelter we otherwise might not be able to secure.  It could also provide us with information regarding the previous mission or tools we can use. 
I just do not want discord and despair to rule or lives and allow evil to creep in. We have a long road ahead and this seams like as good a place to start as any."


*Mournax responds again*, "I repeat that this is crazy.  What we would or wouldn't do if the big lizard didn't sink the ship means nothing.  The fact is that the big lizard is up there and is well aware of where we are.  If it has chosen not to eat us at present, then let us take advantage of this by removing ourselves from the area.  If it believes we have gone it may not expend the energy to hunt us down.  This is better than having a bunch of landbound sailors making every monster in the area drool in anticipation.  Once these folks are in a somewhat safer location we can easily slip back to the pyramid to satisfy everyone's curiosity, though I still doubt the motives and sanity of a people that would set up a network of poisoned wells."

*Nytor speaks*, "Personally. I do not think the Dragon will back too soon. If it wanted us all dead it would have and could have done so on the first day. Clearly, it just wanted to prevent our escape in order to preserve the secrets of the place. It is because we are in danger that I suggest we use the structure as shelter and temporary base of operations. It is high and very unlikely to be breachable even by a dragon. That would give the crew a shot in the arm of moral. However, Mournax has many good points to his option. Fortunately, I am not in charge and this tough choice is not mine to make. I will do my best regardless of the choice. I pray the Great Providers grants us the wisdom to work though these tough choices ahead. Praise BE! The Great Provider! Do not let despair lie in your hearts less the chill winds take more than your body."

*Agreeing with Nytor, Rath says*, "I agree that it is not our decision to make.  Valgo will have our input if he wants it, but we should discuss our opinions with him privately so we can present a united front to the crew.  We should agree amongst ourselves that we should not publicly question Valgo once he has issued his decision.  I fear it will bring more disaster if the crew loses confidence in Valgo's leadership."


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 14, 2003)

Game #2 [October 19th, 2003]

"Valgo", Rath asked, "what would you have us do?"

"I'm not sure", Valgo replied, "we are still assessing the provisions, and tending to the wounded here.  I've not yet formulated a plan."
"We believe that we have a solution to the riddle on the door of the ziggurat", says Bax.  "Indeed", Valgo responds, "let me hear your explanation."
"I believe that we can open the door if we pour in regular water.  My theory is that the fighter brought regular water to the duel.  The dragon drinks it, believes that it is poison, and then goes back to drink water from well #5, poisoning himself in the process.  The dragon brings water from well #5 believing that once the fighter drinks it, he will be irreversibly poisoned.  However, the fighter comes to the duel having drank water from well #1 beforehand, and when he drinks water from well #5 that the dragon brings, he is cured."  "That is most interesting, Bax.", Valgo responds.

"What is your plan, Valgo?  Did you want to journey into the ziggurat?"
Dzintra interrupts, "We don't know what kind of evil could be hiding in that thing."  Valgo nods, "Indeed, it's possible, though it seems unlikely that opening the door could flood the world with poisonous snakes.  I mean, we simply don't know what is beyond the door.  It's an unknown."
Mournax asks, "What of the boat?  Using the cleric's magic, we can fetch supplies from the sunken ship."  Hesitating, Valgo responds, "Yes, well, we do take on a certain amount of risk by venturing out into those waters where the dragon might see us."  "The dragon could see us here!", Mournax shouts.  "Yes, well he may not know we are here", Valgo responds.  "Do you intend to go inland, or go down the shore". Bax asks.  "I do not know", Valgo responds, "going inland may face its own peril.  My immediate concern is to find a source of fresh water."  Nytor responds, "If you venture down the coast, you might be likely to find a source of water that leads into the ocean, as opposed to going inland, since you might wander for days and not find any water."  "This is true", Valgo says, "but we do risk being spotted on the shoreline, it does seem somewhat risky."  "This is ridiculous!", shouts Mournax.

Rath, pulling Valgo aside, says, "Valgo, I think it's important that you make a firm decision, and stick with it.  The crew will become unsettled if they feel like you are not able to lead them." Valgo, uncomfortable, says to Rath, "Yes, but that's why I brought you and the rest along - I seek your wisdom in such matters as much as my own.  I don't pretend to have all the answers.  I am merely giving some cautionary warnings and hopefully we can all work together to come to a conclusion.  Perhaps Nytor can assist us in such manners.  Nytor -", Valgo calls out.  "Yes, what is it", Nytor replies.

  Valgo, walking back to Nytor and the rest of the party says, "Nytor, can you divine some answers for me - to help me make a decision."  "Certainly", Nytor says.  "Can you ask the Provider where we can find a source of fresh water?"  "Well, the question has to be specific, like a yes/no", Nytor says.  "Hmmm.  Then, ask the Provider if there is a source of fresh water in the ziggurat"  "That seems unlikely", Mournax says.  "Well, I don't know", Rath responds, "if it's a temple of some sort, they may have used water for rituals inside".  "I will ask", Nytor says.  Going into a trance, Nytor meditates and asks his god the question.  "Yes", Nytor says, channeling the divine voice through his own.  "Fascinating", Valgo says, "then it is settled.  I will ask you to venture into the ziggurat, and find a source of water - it may also be suitable for protection against the forces while we formulate a plan."  Rath asks, "Will you join us inside?"  "No", Valgo replies, "as much as I would like to, I need to remain outside for the protection of the crew.  Journey in, investigate what you can, and if you determine it is safe, I will accompany you inside."

With that, the party makes their way back to the recessed, vine-covered doorway.  Bax, feeling smug pours fresh water into the little hole on the door.  Dzintra, cautious, stands far away.  Suddenly, the sound of stone against stone is heard as the door opens, and a dark stairway on the other side is revealed.  "Ugh", shouts Mournax curling up his keen nose, "it reeks of death and decay."  "We need a light source", Rath says, pulling a permanently lit stone from his pouch.  "This stairway is narrow, we need to go single-file.  Who is first?", Mournax asks, looking towards Dzintra.  "Yes, I will go first - I can check to ensure there are no traps."

A marching order is quickly formulated, and the adventurers journey into the ziggurat.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 14, 2003)

DM's note: It becomes clear to me at this point that the party is going to rely on Valgo FAR too much.  I don't like that.  In retrospect, I should have had Valgo killed on the boat, then then PCs would be leaderless - with 50 some-odd crewmembers to have to deal with.  But, that might not have been that much fun.  I find a way to *deal* with Valgo in game #3.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 14, 2003)

Quickly the hall grows into darkness.  Down and down, and then the stairway turns - it becomes obvious to the adventurers that they are descending into the depths.  Suddenly, Dzintra pauses, "there is a gap here.", she says, standing aside to allow the others to see that a 5-foot section of the stairway is missing, and opens up into a seemingly bottomless pit below.  Rath flicks out a copper coin and tosses it.  Swish.... ding!  Comes the reply after a few seconds' worth of drop.  "Well, that's reassuring", he says, smuggly.  "Stand aside", Mournax says, easily jumping over the hole, "come on, it's not hard, just jump over it.  "Take this rope", Dzintra says, passing a rope over to Mournax, "we can use it to cross."  Everyone is able to get across easily, except for Rath, who misjudges the hole.  Reacting quickly - Mournax reaches out and grabs Rath before he falls into the depths below.  "Gotcha!", Mournax shouts, with a laugh.  "Thanks, Mournax", replies Rath.

Continuing on, Dzintra carefully examines the walls and floor, looking for anything suspicious.  As they descend the stairs, she screams out, "Ouch!", as her foot falls through a thin veneer of stone revealing some spikes beneath the fake step.  Getting her bearings straight, she sees a small hole in the wall quickly dousing her leg in oil.  Reacting quickly, she jerks her foot out of the hole and falls backwards - just missing an arc of flame that shoots out of the hole.  "Aaargh!", she cries, as the pain of removing her foot from the trap rips through her leg.  "This place is madness!", shouts Mournax.  Concerned, Nytor asks, "Are you ok, Dzintra?"  "I'll be fine - it hurt my pride more than anything else.  Be sure to watch your step."

Eventually, the party reaches a landing.  In this room, dark and musty, Bax and Rath begin examining ancient writing all along the walls.  Two large, stone doors beckon at them on the other side.  "What does the writing say?", asks Dzintra.  "It's Draconic", Bax replies, reading the wall.  "Mind sharing it with us", Mournax asks.  "Certainly", Bax replies, who begins reading out loud the writing on the wall.

*In this tomb lies our leader, our king – Siluth, the Conqueror.  The vanquisher of all those who would oppose us the great liberator.  He who by which we are not worthy to share in his presence.  He who has led us to greatness, the destroyer of our enemies, and the savior to our people.  Whose mere presence is awe, and to witness him is a treasured gift, and to be slain by him is eternal peace.  He who would unite, and the father of our children, and our children’s children.  We who shall not be named are his keepers, his minions, and his loyal servants, who are honored and humbled to serve him both in life, and in death.  Forever and ever and ever and ever.  Eternity.*

Bax pauses, "that part about serving in death is what concerns me the most."


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 19, 2003)

Anyone still following along?  I'll try to get another post up today.  Was too busy last few days.  We just had game #4, so I need to start catching up.  But, looks like we have a 1 month hiatus due to conflicts, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## The Freak (Nov 19, 2003)

I eagerly await the next update.


----------



## GreyShadow (Nov 20, 2003)

Still following along and enjoying.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 21, 2003)

The party stood in this small room, wondering what might await them behind the doors, and further into this complex.  "This place is already bigger than I imagined it to be", Rath admitted.

Hesitantly, Dzintra approaches the double doors.  Let me check these out.  "I think I can offer a better, safer solution, Dzintra", Rath says, "I can go through those doors without opening them, and come back to report what is on the other side."  Casting a Blink spell, Rath stands at the edge of the doors, and appears, and then disappears as he walks through the doors.

On the other side, Rath peers into the darkness with his darkvision (which he cast earlier), and sees two large statues.  Immediately, when Rath appears in the material world, the statues eyes brighten, and they peer on him with unrelenting anger.  Just as quickly as he came in, Rath pushes himself backwards, back through the doors during his ethereal state.  

"There are...", Rath states, while in the material, his voice trailing off into nothingness as he vanishes into the ethereal.
"two gole..."
"golems..."
"on the..."
"other side."
"stone go..."
"golems..."
"big on..."
"ones."
With that, the party turns to the doors, as they can now hear the sound of stone footsteps landing on the floor.  "Thud!"  "Thud!"

The party makes preparations.  Mournax says, "let Ivo and myself in front.  Get behind us!"

"BOOM!" goes the door, as a large stone fist slams into it from the other side.  "BOOM!  BOOM!" again, with a thunderous slam.  The doors are visibly jolted this time.  "It won't take long for them to bust through that door at this rate.", Nytor observes, casting a Prayer spell.

"BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!", the door is compromised, and the party can see the large construct on the other side.  Mournax bears his full weight down on the creature, chipping away a goodly chunk of the creature.  Ivo, seeing Mournax's damage, adds his own, cleaving away at the lower torso with his axe.  In turn, the golem's respond by unleashing a magical effect on Mournax, who begins acting very s-l-o-w-l-y, despite this, his swings his axe around for full force again on the first golem.  Rath, acting quickly, encapsulates the first golem in a globe of force*.  "That golem can not harm us now, take care of the first one!"  Nytor slides up and calls upon his deity for the blessings of strength, and unleashes a horrible fury into the creature with his mace, though it seems his mace just isn't hard enough to penetrate the enhanced stone of the creature, though his now considerable strength does manage to chip away a chunk of the beast.
  Soon, the creature is reduced to a pile of rubble.  It crumbles down to a pile of rock and dust into the floor.  The second golem, unscathed, pounds on the walls of the bubble encasing him.  "It won't hold him forever, but we can regroup and bear down on him when I drop the sphere."  Mournax waits a bit, and the slowness that was affecting him earlier goes away.  "That's better.  I didn't like that one bit."  "Let's get ready", Rath advises.  The party moves in, around the encapsulated golem.  "On my mark, when I drop this, everyone attack.  - Now!"  With that, Rath drops the sphere, and everyone lays into the golem.  It responds with an attack on Mournax, who faces it, who takes the blows in stride, and the party responds in full again, reducing this creature to a pile of mere rocks like his brother.

  On the other side of the room, a doorway leads into an adjoining dark chamber.


* There was much debate about whether or not Otiluke's resilient sphere would affect a golem - who have magic immunity.  I decided to allow it.  I ruled that it was not directly affecting the golem, much like a wall of force could be used to stop a golem, a resilient sphere could work in much the same way.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 21, 2003)

"How is everyone?", Nytor asks.  "Unscathed", bax replies smuggly.  "Aye, I am not too bad, but that rock beast hits pretty hard."  "Let me provide some healing for you", Nytor replies.  "I'll never refuse healing", Mournax says, as Nytor heals him.  "Thank you", replies Mournax.  "Don't thank me, thank the great provider."  "Why, he didn't heal me - you did", Mournax argues.  "I am but a vessel for the Great Provider", Nytor says.  "Good", Mournax says, abruptly cutting off the cleric, "I'll thank you, and then you can thank your god for me."  "Very well", Nytor says, understandingly.

"Shall we continue on then", Rath suggests, heading cautiously to the next area.  Ivo moves to the doorway.  "It's full of bones."  Indeed.  As the party stands near the doorway, what light they have reveals to them an enourmous room - one in which their light does not illuminate the other side, is full of rows and rows of old bones.  Each row is a jumbled pile of bones strewn about such that there are pathways between the stacks.  Each pile of bones is some three to four feet tall. "Look at all these bones!", Ivo shouts.  Nytor, cautious replies, "where there are bones, there could be undead.  Allow me to divine their presence".  *Nytor casts Detect Undead, which reveals no undead*  "I do not find any undead, but I advise caution just the same."  Bax suggests, "let's add some light to it."  Bax casts Light on several arrows and sends them to the four corners of the room.  The room itself is large - some 200' square or so.  The entire room is full of rows of bones of various sizes.  Dzintra, curious enters the room to pick up some bone.  She pauses, noticing that the room itself is engulfed in a Silence effect.  She picks up some bones, studies them, and then drops them where she found them.  The others observe that they do not hear any of this.  Returning to the doorway she says, "The room is silent, and I don't think those bones are human - some of them have reptilian features."  "Curious", replies Rath.  Nytor enters the room and pauses briefly before exiting - "this room is evil, I'm getting a bad feeling here."  Rath casts Detect Magic into the room - "Egads!  The entire room glows in Necromantic magic."  Nytor nods, "this room is Unhallowed!"

"Maybe someone should scout the room out.", suggests Ivo.  "That could be risky", Rath replies, "but I could cast a fly spell on someone if they wanted to do that - they could hug the ceiling, and get out quickly if something happened."  "I can do that", Ivo replies.   As Ivo enters the room, he observes numerous piles of bones littered about the floor.  He then spies a stairwell leading down against the same wall, on the other side of the room.  Flying towards it, towards the center of the room, around two dozen skeletons appear - silently, and begin grabbing up at him.  Surprised, Ivo flies back towards the entrance.  "Those skeletons have tails", Dzintra says, pointing.  "I told you those bones didn't look human.  They look more reptilian to me."

Standing in front of the door, in silence, Ivo awaits for the skeletons to approach.  While he waits, another two dozen skeletons animate from the piles.  "This is craziness!", shouts Dzintra from the hallway.  Mournax says, "Let me in behind Ivo, we'll kill those skeletons when they get to the door."  Nytor approaches, "allow me - I can destroy them with the power of my god."  Raising his holy symbol, he obliterates several skeletons.  At this point, the skeletons have made it to the doorway.  Ivo flies up near the ceiling to get out the skeletons' reach.  Mournax and Ivo easily smash up several skeletons with their axes, and Rath unleashes a powerful Force Burst* smashing up over a dozen skeletons.  But - they keep coming.  Every few seconds, a couple of dozen skeletons arise again from the piles and begin moving towards the doorway.  "This is ridiculous!", Rath shouts, we'll be here all day at this rate.  Mournax grabs at Ivo and pulls him back down through the door.  Curiously, the skeletons do not follow - they stand, silently in the room waiting.  "We kill them, but they keep animating again.  The only way I can see to get rid of them is to remove all those bones from that room.", Ivo suggests, brushing off skeleton dust from his clothes.  "That would take far too long", Rath says, "Nytor, do you have a way to make us invisible to them."  "Yes", replies Nytor, I can hide us from the undead.  Give me a few minutes, and I can prayer for just such a spell."

*Like Fireball, but [Force] based.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 24, 2003)

Nytor prays for Hide from Undead.  "Now, I can make the party invisible to these creatures, but be careful not to interact with them, or it will nullify the magic's effects."  Casting the spell, the party begins moving into the room, walking around the skeletons, and between the piles and piles of bones.

*click* goes a floor panel, as an arrow flies by Ivo's head, and crashes into the wall behind him.  "This place is trapped, too!  Dzintra, would you like to help me find these panels?"  "Certainly", Dzintra replies.  Walking carefully through the room, Ivo and Dzintra search the floor, noting trapped floor tiles, and marking them so that the rest can avoid them.

"This would not make a good place for the crew.  This room is filled with undead, and traps, and has the taint of evil about it", Mournax complains, "I don't know why we are down here."  
"You're observations are valid, Mournax", Rath replies, "I think with some time we could clean this room of evil, and it would make a suitable place for the crew.  It would take some time, obviously.  We need to continue looking to see what other dangers await us in this place"

Moving to the other side, the party begins to make their way down another set of stairs.

Moving down the stairs, with Ivo and Mournax in the front, their light reveals to them a room as large as the room upstairs - nearly 200' square, filled with row upon row of stone sarcophagi.  "Great, More undeath", Bax opines.  As they descend the staircase, several of the nearby stone lids begin to move.  "SCREEE!", as the sound of the lids move off their respective bases.  Shortly, several mummies begin to emerge from their eternal slumber.  The mummies have non-human features - a lizardlike head, and a tail.  With a slight groan, they emerge and clambor towards the staircase.


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 26, 2003)

Ivo and Mournax roll their proverbial sleeves up, and descend the staircase to meet the mummies face on.  Hacking and cleaving their way, the more mummies they kill, and they further they move into the room, the mummies sense their presence and come out of their sarcophagi.  First five mummies, then six and seven.  The group, working in tandem, kills them as fast as they come.  Nytor moves down into the frey with his mace of disruption, ripping into as many mummies as he can.  Bax remains on the stairwell, hitting mummies with his accurate arrows.  Rath pelts mummies from this position with his magic, and Dzintra uses her dagger of returning to good advantage from this spot as well.
  Time passes, and as well as the party is able to determine they are able to defeat all the mummies - some 40 or more in this room alone.  With the stone lids lying thrown about the room, they search the empty shells, and find a few odd trinkets - copper and bronze bits of jewelry, nothing of any real value.

"Well, that was crazy", Rath comments.
"Indeed", Mournax replies, "I think this place is not safe for the crew.  We are insane to continue any further from this point."
"Well, there has to be a reason for this place", Bax says, "I would like to explore it in its entirety."
"That is ridiculous.  First we fight skeletons, and then mummies.  It's just a haven for undead, and who knows how much stronger they might get.", Mournax replies.

[end of game 2]


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 28, 2003)

Game #3 [November 2, 2003]

As the party discusses what to do, from the dark corner opposite them they hear a noise - the sound of one of the stone lids being moved.  This time, it's not moving off a sarcophagi, but rather across the floor.  A huge mass of writhing, sickly-grey ooze emerges from the stairs from the room below.  It slowly envelops the sarcophagi around it as it enters the room.

Acting quickly, the party responds, and approaches the ooze.  Bax unleashes an arrow with a shocking grasp effect* into it.  *plop* - *fizz*, and Rath pelts it with spheres of force.  Mournax and Ivo begin cleaving into the ooze with mixed results.  It seems as if the ooze is more or less resistant to the physical damage of their blades, but the magical damage does harm it.  A large pseudopod emerges and engulfs Ivo - "mmfmphm", he shouts as it pulls him in.  Mournax reacts quickly, and severs the pseudopod with his axe, freeing Ivo from the cold clutches of the ooze.  The pseudopod responds by quivering, and ejecting a large skeleton from its fold.  Nytor reacts, and obliterates the skeleton with his mace.  Shortly thereafter, Nytor is also engulfed by a large flow of ooze and covered with the cold, vile substance.  Rath and bax follow up with magical attacks, and Ivo and Mournax continue to eat away at it with their axes, and soon the ooze's movement subsides.  Nytor rubs the ooze off his body.

"This place is insane", Mournax says.
"Agreed", Rath replies, "shall we go downstairs?"
"Might as well".


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 2, 2003)

The PCs descend the stairs, and emerge in an open room with 4 pillars surrounding a small reflecting pool to their right.  In front of them, they can hear and see two mummies actively kneeling and praying at an altar on the other side of the room.  Ivo and Mournax move forward and engage the two mummies.  Rath and Bax move towards the reflecting pool to get a better look at it.  It's sickly black "water" rippling and moves unnaturally about the surface.  On the far right side, they observe a stone statue of a lizardman, poised in regal glory.

Bax unleashes an arrow into one of the mummies, and Rath follows suit with a Magic Missile spell.  Ivo and Mournax both cleave into one of the mummies with their axes.  Despite this, the mummies focus on the altar, and continue their chanting and prostrations.   A tendril of the same ooze that made its way upstairs snakes out and coils around Bax's legs, knocking him to the ground.  Dzintra, Nytor and Rath respond by attacking the ooze.  Ivo and Mournax focus their attacks on the mummies, and make short work of them.  In short order, the mummies are slain, the black ichor of the reflecting pool calms into an inky smooth surface.

Bax begins to examine the statue in the corner, while Dzintra moves in for a closer inspection of the altar.  "The great inspirer, King Siluth", Bax says, reading from an inscription carved into the base of the statue.  Meanwhile, Rath plunks a copper coin into the pool of ichor to gauge it's depth.  "There's not much there, it's only maybe six inches deep or so.", he comments, postulating on the nature of the pool.  Likewise, Dzintra, examining the altar exclaims, "this thing is made entirely of black onyx.  But, I can't find any symbols, writings, or any identifiable marks on any of it.  Strange."  Bax casts detect magic, and determines that while the pool is magical, and radiates strong necromantic magic, nothing else in the room is arcane in origin.

The PCs spend some time in the room examining the strange features, and notice a stairway descending upwards this time on the other side of the room - in an alcove.  Finding nothing of interest in the room, they agree to ascend the stairs.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 3, 2003)

The PCs move up the staircase into a small room.  The only other thing in this small room is another set of stairs leading upwards again.  So, they ascend the next step up.  

Once up, they can see that this room, like the very first room has rows upon rows of skeleton bones.  Cautiously they enter the room, and are relieved when none of the skeletons animate.  Slowly they move about the room, when Ivo yells out "Ouch, it's cold!", and backs away abruptly.  "What's wrong, Ivo", Dzintra asks from behind him.  "Oy!  I don't know, it's just cold where I was standing, like something was sucking the heat right out of me body!"  At that same moment, Dzintra could feel an icy attack of her own, from a shimmering ghostly apparition that was now clawing at her.  Reacting, the party attacks it.  Shortly, another begins attack Rath, clawing wispfully at him with ethereal hands.  Soon, both apparations are slain, and the party momentarily waits to see if any other surprises await them.
  Ivo moves again, slowly.  "That cold is still there.  It's coming from that corner."  Casting a light spell, Rath can see a large path of brown mold growing on a pile of bones.  "Brown mold", he says.  "What is it?", Dzintra asks.  "Well", Rath replies, "it's a mold, and draws heat from nearby sources.  We need just stay clear of it."
  With the room better illuminated, the party can clearly see several small patches of the mold about the room, but they carefully carve a path through the room that keeps them away from its chilly reach.  "I can move some of this stuff away with my gloves*", Rath says, using his gloves to magically move some of the bones out of harms way.
  Shortly, the party finds the stairs - this time leading down.  Moving near them, they are surprised to see that halfway up the stairs is water.  "It's flooded!", Dzintra says, trying her best to peer into the water.  Ivo pauses, "it seems to me that this is the water table."  He dips his hand into the water and smells it.  "Ocean water.  This section of the dungeon must have gotten flooded."  "What are we gonna do now", Bax asks.  "Let me explore it", Rath says, "I can move through it easily with my magic, and I'll report back after I see where it goes."


* Rath has gloves with a continuous Mage Hand effect on them.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 4, 2003)

Casting Blink, Darkvision, and Fly on himself, Rath moves into the water.  Maintaining an ethereal presence, he won't be discovered, and while in material form he'll be moving quick enough to avoid any trouble - or so he believes.  Moving down the stairs, Rath sees through his darkvision that the room is full of more sarcophagi.  Almost immediately, the stone lids begin moving off their resting places, as the mummies become aware of his presence.  Breathing on the ethereal, Rath moves around the room to excite all the mummies, and then exits the chamber back upstairs.  "We've got company coming", Rath shouts, as the first of the mummies begins climbing up the stairs.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 6, 2003)

Standing by the stairwell, the party waits.  Ivo and Nytor take the top of the stairs, and Mournax stands next to the stairs, using height to his advantage to strike down at the mummies coming up the stairs.  Dzintra and Bax take up the rear to provide support.  Soon, Ivo realizes that these mummies are resistant to the fire in his axe, since they are so water-logged.
  Without much difficulty, the party is able to vanquish all the mummies, leaving a fetid pile of corpses at the bottom of the stairs, which they have to push aside to get through.

  Rath resumes his Blink spell, and continues back down into the darkness.  He flies through and finds some stairs leading down on the opposite side of the mummy chamber.  Flying downwards, he is blocked by a stone wall at the base of the stairs.  Using his Blink to move through the wall, Rath is struck with the realization that the wall is an illusion.  "Odd, why would an illusionary wall be down here?"  Moving through the wall, Rath's eyes widen as he peers into the room - a huge library, quiet and peaceful with rows and rows of shelves filled with books - thick books, tall books, thin books, short books.  Rath moves about the room carefully.  Examining the spines of the books, then a thought occurs to him - "this room is smaller than the room upstairs, and I don't see any stairs leading out of here"  Rath casts Detect Secret Doors and instantly it is revealed that there is a doorway *behind* the wall.  Rath begins studying the wall more closely.

Meanwhile, upstairs, the party becomes concerned as they realize that Rath has been gone far too long.  "We need to find him", Dzintra says.  "I can cast water breathing on the party", Nytor suggest, "It will take me a few minutes to pray for that spell."

With the Water Breathing spell active, the party moves into the water to find Rath.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2003)

Casting Water breathing on the party, Nytor and the rest move into the cool sea water down the stairs, moving the pile of mummies that has accumulated at the bottom of their way.  They move through the murkey mausoleum where all the sarcophagi rest, silently underwater.  Scouring this room, they find no sign of Rath, and finally spot a stairway leading downwards.

Moving down again, they see a room filled with shelves of books.  Nytor, Ivo, Mournax, Bax, and Dzintra move into the room, spreading out a bit to search for Rath.

Bax observes that the room is smaller than the others and begins intuitively searching for a secret wall or door.

Meanwhile, two large moray eels come, seemingly out of nowhere, and attack the rest of the party.  They swim towards Nytor and Dzintra and attack them, biting at them with their sharp theet.  Dzintra is wounded in this attack.  Ivo and Mournax push some tables out of the way and begin cleaving into the eels with their large axes.  The eels put up a good fight, and begin attacking Ivo and Mournax with a vengeance, delivering powerful bites.  But soon, the party overwhelms the eels, and they are slain.

"Where is Bax?", Nytor asks, though his voice muddled by the water around him.
"Great!  Rath is gone, and now Bax is missing!", Ivo exclaims.
Suddenly Mournax stops, and grabs at his head.  "Something has tried to penetrate my mind!"  Dzintra moves over to where Bax was last seen examining the walls.  Suddenly, an enourmous fish, best described as a monstrous catfish emerges from behind an illusionary wall.  It begins attacking Dzintra with a fervor.  Ivo and Mournax react quickly and engage the beast, which in turn, responds with attacks of its silmy tentacles.  The slimy cloud hanging around the beast confuses Dzintra, who shakes it off, and attacks the creature in turn.  Though the battle fierce, and violent, the party slays the vile creature.

Moving behind the illusionary wall, the party finds Bax, and Rath, both lying unconscious.  They scoop them up and head back towards the air.

Once the party emerges from the water, Dzintra begins hyperventilating.  "I can't breathe!", she mutters, faintly.  Nytor tells her, "go back into the water."  
Back in the water, Dzintra is able to breath water.  The rest emerge and examine the wounded.  Nytor looks over Bax and Rath, and casts a healing spell on Bax, reviving him.  "Rath is dead, I'm afraid.  I believe he has drowned."  "That is unfortunate", Ivo remarks, scratching at his arm.  "What is wrong with you arm", Nytor asks.  "I don't know. It's itchy, and the skin is falling off now that it's dry."  Ivo responds, with a concerned look on his face. Mournax chimes in, "mine is as well.  What did that beast do to us?"  Bax rises from his wounds.  "My arm!  What is happening to my arm!?" he shouts, as he watches as his arm slowly turns to a slimy gel.  "Back into the water!", Nytor shouts.  Bax moves into the water, next to Dzintra who is still breathing underwater, complacently.  Bax's arms cease being slimy, and return to normal in the cool water.

"Damnit!", Nytor exclaims, "this is awful.  I need to consult my god to determine what is wrong.  This is very troubling."

Nytor meditates on what to do while Ivo and Mournax begin cleaning the sea water off their armor and weapons.

Assessment:
Rath is dead.  He drowned.
Bax was afflicted from the Aboleth, and his skin turns to slime out of the water.
Ivo and Mournax have Mummy Rot, actually afflicted from the Moray eels.
Dzintra inhaled some of the Aboleth's mucus, and it coats her lungs.  She can not breath normal air.

"I don't have enough spells for all of this.  I can raise Rath tomorrow, but I have more serious concerns at the present.  I will heal Ivo and Mournax of their diseases, and Dzintra because eventually the water breathing will wear off, and she will die when that happens.  I don't have another spell for Bax."

Nytor casts remove disease on Ivo, Dzintra, and Mournax.  Bax remains in the water, coming up occasionally to converse.  "I can remain in here for as long as the water breathing lasts, then what?"  "I'm afraid I don't know.  I'm out of spells", Nytor responds, perplexed.

Bax rummages through the pile of mummies, and emerges with the thigh bone.  Examining it, he sees that it is hollow.

Bax remains at the stairs for the duration of the night patiently breathing through the a hollowed out femur of a lizardman mummy while Nytor regains his spells.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2003)

After resting, and regaining his spells, Nytor heals the party, removes the disease on Bax, who now thankfully emerges from his torturous experience.  "This is gonna give me nightmares", he whines.

Nytor casts Raise Dead on Rath, reviving him.  "Your time has not yet come, my friend", Nytor remarks.

Newly raised, Rath has lost the memory of his spells.  "Thank you, Nytor.  I suggest we all get some rest before we decide to venture further into this dungeon."

"I think you're crazy", Mournax says, "and this coming from the guy that died in here!"  "Perhaps you are right, Mournax.  Nonetheless, I feel like we should rest and evaluate our situation."  "We can do that, but perhaps we should go back outside.  This place is giving me the creeps.", Bax says.

Momving back the way they came, the party goes back down the stairwell, back through the chapel, back through the first mummy room, and back through the skeleton room (with the aid of a Hide from Undead spell), back through the pile of rocks that used to be stone golems, and back up the stairs, jumping over the gap in the stairs they encountered coming down.  Only this time, the stairs do not continue - they are gone.  "What the -", Rath exclaims, "where did the stairs go?"  "they were here before", Dzintra responds.  "I can get outside, but I need my spells.  We'll have to rest inside."  "Agreed", Nytor responds.

Moving back to the golem room, the party rests again.  Upon waking, the party moves back up the stairs, and Rath casts Fly and Blink on himself.  Moving up the stair-less hallway, Rath rounds the corner and sees that a large stone door now blocks the exit.  Moving up to the door, he blinks through the door, only to be shunted out back to the hallway.  Rath tries again, and this time, emerges on the other side.

Once outside, Rath pours water into the hole in the door, and the door submerges into the floor, and the stairwell raises upwards as the door goes down, and the party emerges outside once again.

All is quiet.  And it is seemingly warmer now than it was before they entered the tomb.  The leaves are green, and the sun pokes its rays through the tall branches of the forest around them.  There is no one around.  "Where the heck is everyone", Mournax asks.  "Valgo!", Rath shouts, getting no response.

The party examines the surroundings.   "It's as if no one was ever here", Dzintra observes.  Nytor, moving to the place where the fallen sailors were bured makes a horrible observation.  "Come here!", he shouts.  Moving to Nytor, the party now sees what Nytor sees, a row of makeshift crosses that were made for the fallen sailors. These were just being dug when we went into that dungeon.  "Guys", Bax says, look at these.  There, amidst the rest were a group of crosses with some words etched into stones; words familiar to them - Bax, Nytor, Rath, Dzintra, Mournax, Ivo.

Now moss covered, it would seem as if the few days the party has spent inside the tomb has turned into several years.  "Gauging by the moss on these stones, and the growth, we've been in that tomb for at least 5, 6, maybe 7 years", Dzintra says.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 13, 2003)

OOC:  Well, that concluded game 3.  I had to find a way to remove Valgo from the party since they were relying on him (i.e., me) far too much.  I decided not to kill him, so I put a time displacement effect on the tomb.  So, after waiting around for days and days, Valgo decided that the party had all died in the tomb, and not wanting to go in after them (if they died, he wouldn't stand a chance), he buried them in a mock ceremony, and left.  At this point, they've no idea where he's gone, or even if he's still alive.  Last action of the game was Nytor castings a divination "Is Valgo alive?"  No response.

And Rath died, which annoyed the player quite a bit, I think, but he got over it.  He actually drowned since he didn't have a water breathing spell up like the rest.  And we still joke about Bax having to survive an entire night breathing through the femur bone laying on steps surrounded by dead mummies.  Horrific.  Fun game.

I'll put up Game #4 soon.  We're in the middle of a month-long break (conflicts, conflicts, conflicts), so hopefully I'll get caught up before game #5.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Dec 18, 2003)

Rath has registered and is setting his post-count to 1.

Yes, I admit that I was annoyed.  Not feeling annoyed would perhaps indicate a lack of interest in this character - a trait I thankfully do not have.  

But Die Kluge is right - I got over it.  In fact, the death has figured significantly into the character development.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey Rath, glad you dropped in.

I'll have to be sure to watch what I say on these boards from now on now that one of my players is on here.  

And, I guess I lied.  I didn't get all the first 4 games posted before game 5 starts up (this Saturday), so after tomorrow night, I'll be two games behind, but I'll get caught up.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 29, 2003)

Game #4 (November 16th)

It did not take long for the reality of the situation to set in.  Not only had a dragon destroyed their vessel, leaving them stranded on a strange continent, but now strange magic within the tomb of the lizardman king has propelled them into the future.

"Gauging by the growth of this moss", Dzintra speculates, "I'd say we're at least five to seven years into the future."
"Great", Rath exclaims sarcastically, kicking at a rock.  
Mournax responds in turn, "This place is awful, and now Valgo believes that we're dead, and has left for god knows where.  We don't even know if he's alive or not."
"Perhaps the Great Provider can shed some light on that question, Mournax", Nytor responds.

Nytor casts a Divination to determine if Valgo is alive*.  "Yes", Nytor replies.


The party ruminates over what they should do.  "We've got no where else to be", Rath explains, "we might as well finish ridding that dungeon of evil.  I've sworn an oath to rid the land of evil if I am capable of doing so."
"You died in that dungeon, if you recall, Rath", Mournax responds.
"Yes, and I am truly sorry for that.  I have learned a valuable lesson.  I believe that if we stick together from here on out, we can accomplish great things."

Mournax ponders the situation, "When we descended the stairs into the dungeon, we could still see outside, at least until we turned a few corners.  I do not recall the sun rising and setting over and over when we did that.  Perhaps the magic of the tomb does not activate so long as the door is open."
"That is an interesting theory", Rath responds.
"I can Stone Shape the doorway to block the door from closing on us", Nytor suggests, "a few could go into the room to investigate, and the rest could remain outside."
"Right", Bax responds, "someone could wait outside for an hour, and then open the door back up.  If the people inside felt that only a few seconds had passed, then we would know that it doesn't work.

With their theory in hand, Nytor Stone Shapes the doorway, producing two obtrusions to block the door once it is lowered into the floor.  "That should hold it."
Rath, Dzintra and Mournax journey downwards to the golem room, where the stone golems were destroyed.  The rest of the party remains outside.  After moving down the stairs, Mournax's keen ears here the sounds of stone gears straining, and then a "crack!" as something breaks.  "I think we broke the mechanism", Mournax says.

Waiting in the room for an hour, they emerge safely, and are confident that no more time passes on the outside so long as the door remains open.  "It's safe for us to continue on", Rath says, "let's go!"



* I changed my mind from the end of game 3, and determined that he was, in fact, alive.


----------



## Liolel (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice story hour. Your thread in general about whether its wrong for a dm to take pleasure in inflicting pain convinced me to read this. Very nice story hour indeed.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks, Liolel.  Your comment about my post in general prompted me to write some more in here.  So here goes.  

Journeying back into the accursed tomb, the party uses their knowledge of the existing layout to navigate back to where they left from.  Nytor casts Hide From Undead, and the party moves through skeleton room.  Down a flight past all the empty sarcophagi from the mummy chamber.  Then through the chapel room, and up two flights of stairs.  With spell still active, the party moves through the second skeleton room, and near the stairs that are submerged in ocean water.  Nytor casts a Water Breathing spell and the party moves into the murky depths below.

This time, the party takes a moment to search through the sarcophagi of this chamber.  Using his inate magical detection abilities, Ivo discovers a strange amulet that glows to his keen eyes.  The amulet is a small onyx stone inset into a silver circle.  In the onyx is a pair of silver hands together in a prayer position.  Ivo holds onto the trinket, thinking it best to have it identified before wearing it.

The party then moves through the library below this room, and several of the players glance periodically at the titles of the books as they swim past them.  The books are all of various shapes and sizes, and what spines are legible are written in Draconic.  A set of stairs leading upwards are found on the far side of the room, and the party moves upwards, up two flights, finally emerging from the water.

"Whew!", Rath states, "I'm glad that this entire dungeon isn't flooded."
Ivo pauses, and uses his dwarven instincts to his advantage.  "This seems right.  This feels like sea level to me.  These stairs come up to about sea level.  It must be that just that section is flooded."

Moving into the room, the party is quickly dumbounded to see numerous odd trinkets on shelve that line the walls. Tables and tables fill this entire room, and each is covered in what appears to be junk, for lack of a better word.  Artisans tools, woodworker tools, spices, bowls, pottery, musical instruments, toys, all of crude manufacturer, many of them bronze.  Like a giant garage sale, shelf after shelf, and table after table all displaying - stuff.  In the center, a large "C"-shaped black onyx structure sits before an empty obsidian table.  "Curious", Bax admits, casting a Detect Magic spell into the room.  "Interesting. I'm getting huge Illusion and some divination magic coming from this structure.  Nothing else in the room is magical."

Going on a hunch, Nytor takes a crude tool off a table, and places it on the empty table in from of the C-shaped structure.  Instantly, the inner-surface of the structure comes to life as a crystal clear vision of a lizardman working with the tool is displayed.  The voice of a narrator can be heard, in Draconic, speaking about the tool.  "It's saying how to use the tool; what it does; how it works.  It's like an encyclopedia entry for that item.", Rath translates, as the lizardman moves in the image.  "Try another one", Dzintra urges.
  "A toy, this time", Nytor says, finding a small little boat, and placing it on the table after removing the tool.  Again, an image comes to life of a boy playing with the boat.  The scene is short.  "Fascinating", Rath says, "Valgo would love this place.  It's like a huge museum to their culture."  Bax ponders out loud, "this is a truly fascinating culture.  I guess they knew they were going to die, so they recorded all of their knowledge with this device."  "It would seem that way, but we can always come back to it.", Mournax insists.  "Agreed", replies Bax.

  Moving down the stairs once more, the party emerges in a room that feels like a sauna.  The walls and floor glisten with moisture, and a huge pool with a slight trickle of steam dominates their field of vision.  Steps lead up to the pool in front of them, and several ornate fountains, in oceanographic decorum constantly stream a small line of water into the pool. "It's warm!", Mournax exclaims, placing his hand in the water.  "And it's fresh water", Nytor says, taking a small sip, "and tasty".  "This would be that source of fresh water that the divination said that we would find", Rath says.  "We can use this water to clean the salt water from our armor and weapons", Ivo says.  Mournax climbs into the pool of water.  "It's very refreshing", he says, lounging against the side.

  With nothing of further, obvious interest, the party continues onwards, down another flight of steps.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

BTW, I'll try to post this dungeon if I get a chance.  The map itself is wicked cool, but I'll have to try to scan it in.  It's a great CR 9/10 map that anyone can use, though parts of it are better than others.  Some of it becomes a tad tedious (the mummy rooms), but all in all it's pretty good.  My players had fun with it.  I especially like the flooded out section, and the skeleton rooms, since they're particularly challenging.  

Incidentally, this dungeon has absolutely no bearing on the overall campaign.  I had to have a discussion with my party about "metagame thinking" to get them to understand that they should not feel obligated to complete the dungeon under some misguided belief that I was stearing them in that direction.  I told them point blank "You do what you think your character would do, and I'll handle the rest.  Don't try to do what you think I want you to do."  The players understood, but ultimately opted to complete the dungeon anyway, since Rath is essentially a paladin and deemed it worthy to remove the evil from the place.  Good enough for me.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

*Tomb 1st floor*

The first floor of the tomb, and a geometric representation of the entire complex.  Not pictured are the stairs that lead down into the tomb itself from the outside.  I never drew that.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

Second floor.  I'll try to provide an outline of which room is which.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

WARNING: Spoilers below for those that don't want to know what's coming up in the dungeon.


1st floor - 
The room on the right is the skeleton room.  The rows of "shelves" are piles of skeleton bones.  They're barely legible, but there are little "t"s to signify arrow trap locations.

Room on the top is the same kind of room, but in the second wing.  Note that the stairs leading down here are submerged underwater.

Room on the left is the third wing - the museum room I just described above.

Room on the bottom is the  Priest's chamber.  PCs haven't gotten here yet in the Story hour.


Second floor -

Room on top - second wing (submerged wing) submerged mummy chamber

room on the right - first wing, mummy chamber

room on the bottom - fourth wing, hatchery

room on the left - third wing - heated pool room


third floor - 

room on the top - second wing, submerged library.  Note the broken out section.

room on the right - first wing, chapel, statue of Siluth, the lizardman king denoted by the star.  Pool of undead summoning ooze in the center.

room on the left - third wing, another mummy chamber

room on the bottom - the final resting place of Siluth and his queen.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 1, 2004)

Third floor -


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 2, 2004)

Moving down the stairs once more, the party is immediately greated by yet another room full of mummy-infested sarcophagi (3rd floor, left wing).  Through much trevail, and hacking and slashing, the party manages to defeat all the mummies without incident.*

* the amount of time it took you to read that is about as long as it took for us to complete that combat.  (Mental note: CR 3 mummies are no match for a party of 9th level characters, I don't care how many of them there are).  I just skipped past the entire combat, and said that they emptied the room without incident.


Having cleared the mummy room, the party found some stairs leading upwards.  The party climbed the stairs up, and up again another flight, into a room with some shelves.  Examining the shelves, the party discovers numerous jars with unknown salves and mixtures in them, also rolls and rolls of unused, unrolled bandage wrap.  Moving past the shelves, the party encounters two large stone slabs agains the wall.  The slabs are stained with blood.  In the center, a furnace - still glowing bright with fire; it fills the room with warmth.  On the opposite side of the room quietly rest a few sarcophagi.  In the center, a raised dais with an unadorned alter sits, surrounded by 4 columns.  "This clearly must be the Priests' chambers", Rath states, matter-of-factly.  "It's where they do all their embalming", Bax replies.  "Yes, but what of this furnace, it still burns hot with raging fire.  That's curious.", Nytor comments.

Moving nearer to the alter, Dzintra hears the all-too-familiar sound of the stone slabs moving off.  Looking at the sarcophagi, she can see mummies emerging from their slumber.  These mummies are different - they bear a priestly medallion around their necks, obviously signifying them as once-important beings.

The party moves quickly to respond, with Ivo and Mournax charging ahead while the rest hold back.  Nytor readies his undead-disrupting mace and moves in behind Ivo and Mournax.  Shortly thereafter, a ray of hellish fire bursts from the hands of one of the mummies and seers Nytor. "By the Great Provider, that burns!", he shouts, Mournax and Ivo countering with cleaves of their axe.  Another priest begins a divine incantation and brings down some divine might into his being.  Soon, another burst is unleashed, this time into Mournax.  Bax and Rath counter with spells of their own, blasting the mummies with spells from safety, nearly obliterating the mummies with their magic.  Ivo and Mournax are soon able to dispatch the weakened mummies with their tremendous strength, and all is quiet once more.  "Well, so much for the priests", Mournax says, laughing, "shall we continue on?"

"Yes", agrees Rath, "there is nothing more here to see."


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 7, 2004)

Moving down the stairs once more, the party is greeted by an unusual room.  Along the wall to their left, about a half a dozen open-faced sarcophagi.  In each, female lizardfolk lay, quietly resting.  In from of them, a large bronze-colored statue.  To their right, the entire room houses twenty or more small tables, like nightstands, with raised edges.  In each sits a football-sized egg.  "I'm going to investigate these sleeping lizard people", Rath says, moving cautiously down the stairs.

Once his feet hit the ground floor, something catches his eye in front of him.  The statue, a large, featureless, humanoid-shaped structure carrying a large rod animates - his eye piercing through the darkness.  Now clearly visible, an open hole in the floor next to the statue invites thoughts about what might lie below.  The statue turns slowly to the party, pauses ever so slightly, and then moves with some haste - to the hole in the floor!  Dropping out of sight quickly, a loud crash is heard as the creature lands on the level below.  "That can't be good", Bax says.  

Meanwhile, Rath pokes at the sleeping female lizardfolk.  "I can't affect them - I believe they are in a temporal stasis."  The party looks at each other curiously, trying to gauge what their next action should be.  Soon, it is decided for them, the moment they hear a savage roar from the floor below.

Moving to the stairs on the opposite side of the room, Bax casts Spider Climb, and climbs down the hole the golem dropped through.  Mournax and Ivo lead the charge down the stairs, and make their way into the dark room below.

Here, they can just make out the golem standing atop a dais making a motion with the rod, who then turns to face the party.  Shortly, within their field of vision, they can see a lizardman.  It is the king Siluth himself, as represented in the statue, and talked about on the dungeon walls!  Except this incarnation appears very angry, and wields two bronze short swords.  He lets out a roar again, and lunges for the party.


----------



## Liolel (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice cliffhanger. I take it this is the climax of the dungeon. I'm looking foward to the battle. Good work by both you and your players.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 9, 2004)

(ed: Yep, this is the final battle)

From the hole in the roof, Bax fires down a lightning bolt at the golem, which just seems to absorb the bolt, and now writhes with electrical energy.

Mournax and Ivo move down to engage the golem, who is nearby.  Mournax swings his axe around mightly and is jolted with a burst of electricity as his axe connects with the construct.  "That golem is made of copper!", Ivo shouts, "Be careful with that one!"  "Now you tell me!", Mournax whines.

Bax moves back into the room upstairs, and comes down the stairs.  Dzintra holds back on the stairs as Nytor begins casting a Prayer spell.  Rath moves into the room to get a better look at what is going on.  Bringing in some illumination, Rath can see two lone sarcophagi on a raised dais in the center of the room.  The lizardman king, wielding two bronze short swords, and wearing bronze armor and a bronze helmet is poised for battle.  Aside him, Rath can just make out the shadow of another lizardman form - a more female form, perhaps his queen.

Ivo, Mournax, and Nytor bash on the golem, which is difficult due to the hardness of its exteriour.  Their weapons have a difficult time penetrating its shell, but nonetheless together, they inflict massive damage on the creature, and the structural integrity is compromised and it crashes in a heap on the floor in front of the stairs.

King Siluth, the lizardman moves up to Mournax, roars, and unleashes a hellish fury of swordblows on the minotaur.  Mournax, Ivo, and Nytor respond with attacks of their own, which don't seem to phase the creature, who is obviously gone into a barbarian-like rage.

Meanwhile, the queen has made her appearance known, and even though Dzintra has found cover behind a pillar that adorns the dais, the queen enchants her with a Domination spell.  Rath has flown to the ceiling at this point, and unleashes a blast of force upon the queen who recoils at the impact.

Dzintra throws her dagger - at Rath, who is surprised by this turn of events, but misses him.  The Queen casts a Confusion - centered on Nytor, Mournax and Ivo.  Ivo's eyes glaze over and his facial features become blank as he tries to figure out what is going on.  

Rath casts a Telekinetic Sphere, and encapsulates the king, who roars silently from inside his magical prison.  The queen casts an enchantment on Rath, but fails, and Rath responds in turn with a lethal dose of forceful damage, bringing the queen to the floor.  Dzintra, dazed, regains her own focus, and sheathes her dagger.

Ivo, still confused, swings his axe heartily into Mournax, who in his barbaric rage screams out, and raises his axe to return the favor.  Rath, seeing this, casts yet another telekinetic sphere, this time on Ivo, both shielding him from Mournax, and isolating him from causing further harm.  

From inside the sphere, the king hurls silent insults, and bangs on the inside wall.  Rath calmly shouts, "The sphere will not hold him forever, we need to be ready to engage him when the sphere is removed.  Ivo's confusion will wear off shortly, and I will release him when he regains his senses."

Moving around the sphere with the king in it, the party readies their weapons.  Ivo's eyes return to their normal color, and Rath releases the sphere containing him.  Ivo moves in behind the king.

Rath drops the sphere, and the King roars, and everyone cuts into the king with full attacks.  The king shrieks in rage, but does not appear phased by the pain.  The king responds in full with a horrific display of sword prowess on Mournax, who by this time is covered in blood.  The party responds again with attacks, and the King responds in turn with another, this time near fatal barrage of swordblows on Mournax.  At this point, both Mournax and the King are fully covered in blood, and fleshy bits.  Their eyes, having a hard time seeing through the ichor, focus on one another, as if everything else is void.  Ivo responds with a vicious blow to the King, and Bax unleashes yet another volley of piercing arrows into the king.  The king, defeated, slumps to the ground.

Mournax pauses, and takes a step back, axe hanging heavy at his side.  "..healing... I need healing, cleric."  Mournax, blinded by rage, was standing by sheer adrenaline alone, and had it worn off, he too would have fallen in battle.  Nytor, responding quickly, heals Mournax with a powerful curing spell.  "thank you", Mournax says.

Dzintra, perusing the room, notes a door down the wall from the stairs.  "Let's check it out", Rath says.

______
ed note: The king wore a helm that has 2 uses per day of dimension door.  I *forgot* that little fact, and still kick myself to this day that I didn't use to escape Rath's telekinetic sphere.  Oh well.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 9, 2004)

The party makes a quick scan of the equipment worn by Siluth and his queen.

Queen - +2 Charisma Amulet, Wand of Magic Missile (CL: 10; 17 charges), Ring of Protection +1, Cloak of Resistance +1 (all identified over the next few days)

Siluth - +3 Bronze Breastplate (+8 armor), +2 bronze short sword, +2 bronze short sword, Boots (+10 to Jump Skill)

Siluth’s Helm
Detects as: Moderate Conjuration
Description: This bronze helmet is mostly plain aside from some artistry on the nosepiece.  
Powers: The helm is command-word activated, and allows the wearer to cast dimension door two times per day.  The command word “Nor” is an ancient Draconic word, which means, “move hastily”.
SS: 9 4th level slots (4 command-word use-per item +5 two uses per day) (caster level 7, spell level 4); Market Price 16,200gp, Creation Cost: 8,100gp.

The breastplate was discarded, since no one needed it.  Bax is wearing the helm.  Nytor took the amulet, and the rest got scattered amongst the rest.

I'll try to post Siluth's the Queens' stats in my Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 9, 2004)

Moving into the adjacent room, the party finds some unusual things.  Firstly, the room is not large, and features only three things - a sundial-like thing on the right, on a platform, a table with a bag on it, and a large steel wall in front of them with an odd pattern on the wall.

Rath casts detect magic, and notes that the wall and the sundial thing are magical.  Rath examines the sundial, and notes that it has an actual dial that can be turned.  "The current setting is set to Slow."  Rath, feeling confident, turns the dial all the way back to "off".  Feeling the hair on the back of his neck settle down, Rath knows that the time distortion effect has been turned off.  "You know, we could use this to just stay in this place until civilization catches up to it.  We'll just wait in here for 200,000 more years, and we can walk outside to find a vast civilization.", Nytor suggests, sarcastically.  "Funny", Rath responds.

Dzintra picks up the bag on the table and finds 8 small runes, each with a number 1-8 written in Draconic.  "Look, there's something written on the wall here", Bax says, looking at the wall.

Bax reads out loud:
“1 through 8, the numbers placed will open the gate.
To see the light, without a fight, no number should touch
its siblings, diagonal, up-or-down, or left-or-right.”


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 9, 2004)

Ed: I'll leave the puzzle for people to play with.  My players solved it in, oh, about 2 minutes, so it was hardly a challenge for them.

The puzzle opens the treasure vault, which is the last room.  I'll describe the contents of that in a few days.


They finished looting the dungeon mid-way through game #4, and then they spend a fair amount of time resting outside.  Bax and Rath spent some time going back into the tomb to get books out of the library, preserving them (with a special spell), and reading the contents.  I told them they could get maybe one or two books a day.  Bax pulled out a lot of genealogy books, but they did manage to get a few spells.  Bax also got a book on vermin, and the most useful was a book on planar magic, for which I granted them a +2 bonus on spellcraft checks against planar magic after they read it.

There is still a little bit of detail to cover in game 4.  Game 5 was short, and game 6 is long, but mostly combat.  Game 7 is tomorrow night, and is the continuation of game 6.  I should be able to get the SH caught up to current by next week.  That's my goal.


----------



## Liolel (Jan 9, 2004)

Since you don't seem to have much of a readership I'll continue doing my part to keep you motivated. The final battle of this adventure was a great read and I looked at your rogue gallery thread and am anticipating the battles with those monsters you posted. Won't say anything about them because your players might read this thread but those should be some interesting battles.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm sure there are others that read, but they continue to remain quiet.  I know some of my players read this on occasion.  

Most of those in the rogues gallery (yes, my players stay out!), come in game 6.  I'll try to get caught up quickly.  Things start happening fast once the PCs get out of the tomb.  The tomb was mainly an exercise for everyone to get familiar with their characters, and for me to get an idea of their power level (which is extremely high).  Thus far I've had a difficult time in truly challenging them.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

Working together, and going over the problem of the puzzle, it does not take long for our heroes to piece together a solution.  "The 1 and the 8 need to go in the middle", Bax points out, "but we can either put the 8 or the 1 in the top center square."
"There are multiple solutions", Rath says, agreeing.

Listening to their advice, Dzintra takes the runes and places them into the recesses in the door.  After placing them successfully, there is a metal "click" and a seemless door panel opens up in the wall, revealing some stairs that lead upwards.

These are the solutions to the puzzle:


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

Moving up the stairs, the party finds a room filled with treasures beyond their wildest dreams.  The room is relatively small, but absolutely filled with boxes and shelves filled with jewelry, gems, sacks of coinage, art, wine, and weapons and armor.

Bars of gold, and silver 
Sacks full of coins.  These coins come in a variety of styles, several are square, and have simple pictures on them, like a sun, or a moon, or a sword.  There are bags of gold coins (5000 gold coins), several bags of silver coins (50,000 silver coins), bronze coins (100,000 bronze coins), and even some stone coins (probably the least valuable denomination) (200,000 stone coins).

Jewelry:
There are boxes and boxes of jewelry.  Nearly 4,000 individual pieces of jewelry, including earrings, necklaces, bracelets, amulets, nose-rings, rings of all styles, brooches, and even tail rings.  Most of the metal in the jewelry is bronze or copper, but the finer pieces are made with silver or gold.  

Gems:
The largest such gems and precious stones include: 1 piece of amber with a small insect inside, 5 pieces of amber without insects, 8 agates, 3 lapis lazuli stones, 1 alexandrite stone, 2 rubies, 3 aquamarines, 1 emerald, 2 iolite stones, 3 bars of solid jade, 2 bloodstones.  There are countless other smaller gems of lesser value.

Art:
There are numerous clay pots, each are of the highest quality, and have elaborate scenes emblazoned upon them.  In addition, there are clay vases, as well as bronze vases, and ornate gold and silver goblets, plates, and other fine dining ware, each of the highest quality.

Masterwork items:
There are several masterwork bronze spears, scimitars, axes, and daggers.  There are several suits of masterwork bronze plate armor, as well as masterwork bronze shields (multiple sizes).  There is also a suit of masterwork, ornamental gold plate armor.  There are some other miscellaneous masterwork items – an hourglass, a mirror, and an ocarina.

Miscellaneous:
There are more than 50 bottles of well-aged wines on a wine rack here.   There are also numerous sacks of seeds and grains.

Magic Items:
+1 Socketed Bronze scimitar
+1 Chain shirt
+1 Studded Leather Armor
+2 Hide
+1 Longspear (3)
+1 Halberd (2)
+1 Guisarme (2)
+2 Glaive
+1 Heavy Shield
+1 Dire Flail

Boots, +10 to Move Silently skill
Cloak, +10 to Hide skill
Gloves, +10 to Ride skill


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Others are following*

I wanted to let you know that others *are*
following along: at least I am.

Quick question as well: what did the characters
take with them out of all that loot? I am 
assuming you are using encumbrance.

Lefferts


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

Most of the coinage was left, and they pried gems out of the jewelry, since the jewelry wasn't very good quality stuff.  But, they had a bag of holding (Nytor), and it's currently filled with jewelry gems, and lots of that wine (well aged!).  They took the socketed scimitar, and I think they left most of the other +1 weapons.  All the +skill items were taken, and I think they took some of the coins, but most of it was gems.  They took the hourglass, and mirror.  I can't remember if they took the ocarina or not, though.


I figured I was justified in giving them a room filled with treasure, since they don't have anywhere to spend it anyway.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

Over the next several days, having no where to go, the party takes it easy on the beach, outside the tomb.  Nytor and Rath, insistent that they *cleanse* it of evil, purge the first room of all the skeleton bones that keep reanimating.  It doesn't take them long to figure out that the room itself has an Animate Dead effect in the room.  So, short of destroying the room, that's unavoidable.  But, with some time, they cart out every last bone in the room outside.  Nytor then takes the time to both remove the Unhallow in that room, and Hallow it.

Bax and Rath also take this opportunity to investigate the library further.  Using a Preserve* spell, they acquire a few books from the library, but the process is tedious.  Most of the books Bax pull out are boring, lizardfolk genealogy books.  He does manage to find a book on outer planar magic, and a book on vermin, which is slightly interesting.  A few notable spells are also recovered.

The rest of the party more or less takes it easy during this time, and they spend some time going back into the dungeon and pulling out all the loot from the treasure vault, and moving it up to the first room.  This way, they reason, if they ever do need any of it, they can simply get it from the first room, versus having to trek through the entire dungeon to get to it.

After about 8 days of some much needed rest and relaxation, Nytor casts a divination at the request of the party to determine where they should head next.  "Move into the heart" is the reply.

So, having fully rested, the party makes their way into the dense forests inland.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

After a days' travel, the party comes upon some stone ruins.  What once might have been here is undetermined as several large pieces of worked stone lay scattered about.  What is left, is a set of stairs that lead into an under-chamber of sorts.  

Moving into the dark chamber, the party sees a floor covered in bones, and stinking of death and decay.  Suddenly, a tremendous beast of at least a dozen fiery red heads emerges from the shadows and approaches them fiercely.

Mournax and Ivo charge at it, cutting deep into the creatures abdomen.  The creature responds with all its heads in turn, biting ferociously at Mournax and Ivo, tearing large chunks of meat from their flesh.  Bax opens with a barrage of arrows, and Rath responds with spells of his own.  Nytor brings about the blessings of his god, and Dzintra throws her dagger at the creature.  Mournax and Ivo respond again, delivering full attacks with all their strength to deliver a deathblow to the foul beast.

"By the Gods that creature was strong!", Mournax shouts, taking a knee on the floor, "I could use some healing cleric, if you are able."  Ivo responds as well, "Aye, and pass a little over to me as well."  Nytor nods, and heals Mournax and Ivo.

The party, shaken, but alive, scrounges the room and finds nothing of interest but bones and mildew.  Arriving back outside, Rath spies some curious writing on the remains of a stone pillar.

"Nytor, can you translate this with magic?"
"Certainly", Nytor says, casting a Comprehend languages.
Studying the writing, Rath reads out loud.

*Once, all was at peace, and our people were free to live among the land, and we treated the land with respect, and the land in turn gave us back what we put in it.  With Elbard gone, all is lost, and the land has become chaotic.  It fights us, and we fight back, but the land is winning.  The skies have been dark for ages now, and the air hard to breathe.  The rain of dust signals the end.  We move on to greener pastures, seeking hope.  Elbard calls to us still.*

Bax takes care to write the information down on paper.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 12, 2004)

(Game #5 - December 20th) (we had a long break due to conflicts)

As the party stood in the clearing, reading the strange message on the stone pillar, they wondered where to go next.  Just as the question was being asked, they could faintly hear the sounds of a bell tolling just down the valley.  "What the!?", Mournax exclaims, wondering what it could be.  "I will go investigate the noise", Dzintra says.  "Wait", states Rath, "let me imbue you with the power of flight in case you run into trouble."

Dzintra flies away, down the valley to follow the noise.  Getting into a clearing, she spies several large, ugly green, humanoid creatures.  There are about a dozen of them, and they seem to have surrounded small froglike creatures.  These creatures have huddled together amidst the remains of the walls of a stone structure.  One still intact structure is a small bell tower with a bronze bell at the top.  Dzintra can faintly see the bell, still swinging from the last ring.

Flying back, she reports this to the rest.  "There are strange frogs, and giant-looking things surrounding them."  "Perhaps these frogs are in trouble!", Rath points out.  "Bah!", Mournax cries, "they are just frogs!  This is not our fight."  "Nevertheless, I think we should investigate."

Moving quickly down the trail, the party can just make out these creatures, which Rath indicates are Trolls, descending on the helpless frogs.  Bax then points out that a few of the frogs, which are about the size of a medium-sized dog, actually wield daggers.  "Those aren't your ordinary frogs."


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 13, 2004)

Rath detects evil, and quickly determines that the trolls are evil creatures.  Spying the trolls from amidst some bushes, the PCs watch as an aggressive troll closes in on the frogs, and with two sweeping claw attacks, guts two separate frogs, killing them instantly.  "Those frogs aren't going to last long at this rate", Bax notes.  Acting noble, Rath springs into action, and evokes a wall of force, which separates a group of trolls on the far side from reaching the frogs.  With uncanny sight, Mournax spies a particular troll in this group wielding a spear, and wearing some hide armors.  "That one must be the leader", he says.

  The trolls on the far side bump into the invisible wall, and puzzle out their newfound situation with curiosity.  Two trolls near the party move to engage.  Mournax waits patiently for one to get near, and then hurls his throwing axe at the beast.  Nytor casts righteous might to equal the size of the trolls and moves in next to Ivo who has also moved out into the clearing.  

Rath then casts yet another wall of force, adjoining perpendicular to the first one.  This cuts off even more trolls from reaching the frogs.  Mournax makes his way around this side, engaging trolls.  Bax covers him with arrows from behind.  Meanwhile, Rath lays down several concussive blasts of force burst, knocking out three trolls.

The leader troll and two others finally make their way around the second wall of force, where Nytor, Ivo and Mournax engage them, dispatching them without difficulty.  Another troll, however, figures out that he can jump over the second wall by standing on a rock wall, and lands amidst the frogs where he quickly eviscerates a few frogs near him with his deadly claws.  

The party is surprised, however, when one particular frog, possibly a leader, pulls out a large gold talisman, holds it high, utters a phrase foreign to them, which causes a blast of light to fall from the sky, burning the troll rather severely.  Bax and Rath follow up this blast with attacks of their own, and that final troll falls.

All trolls vanquished, the leader frog emerges from the group hesitantly to meet his protectors.


----------



## Lefferts (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bullywugs?*

I've enjoyed bullywugs ever since that old D&D cartoon in the eighties.

Is that what these are and how much do the characters know about 
the monsters outside the Bastion?

Lefferts


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 13, 2004)

great adventure,i like the style of the first 'dungeon'

the margins are off the screen,maybe you should use a doc. rather than an htm
it's quite difficult to see what's happening when this happens


if anybody has a word about my story feel free to post it

thanks


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> I've enjoyed bullywugs ever since that old D&D cartoon in the eighties.
> 
> Is that what these are and how much do the characters know about
> the monsters outside the Bastion?
> ...




No, they are Gripplis, which are in the Tome of Horrors.  Essentially just big tree frogs.

And they haven't really encountered much in the way of monsters yet.  But, I figured that trolls are common enough that they would have at least heard of them.  Other things I've made them roll either outer planar checks, or intelligence checks to see if they know anything.  Beyond that, I just try to keep the monsters weird, so that even the players don't know what they are.  That's the best solution!


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

Felikeries said:
			
		

> great adventure,i like the style of the first 'dungeon'
> 
> the margins are off the screen,maybe you should use a doc. rather than an htm
> it's quite difficult to see what's happening when this happens
> ...




Thanks.  The margins got off because of one of the dungeon maps I uploaded.  I should resize it.  But, we're on page 4 now, so it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 14, 2004)

The leader emerges from within the group of frogs.  The others move out of their way to allow the diminuative creature come forward to approach the party of strangers in their midst - their saviours.  Approaching the party, the leader frog bows gracefully and speaks, "CROACK!  CrOaaack aack ccroACK brr RIBBET!  CroaBET!"

"Um, Nytor...", Rath says, cautiously, "we're gonna need a tongues spell."
"Yes, I believe you're right."
Nytor prepares an empty slot with the spell, praying to his god, to the curious eyes of the frog men, and casts it on the Rath."

"Greetings.  I am Rath, and these are my companions."
"You are strangers to us", the leader says, "but me and my people thank you from the bottom of our hearts for saving us from those nasty beasts."
"Tell me, Rath asks, it does not seem safe for you out here, what are you doing?"
The frog pauses, and looks to his peers, and then turns back to Rath, "Ours is an unfortunate tale.  We are Gripplis, I am Yogli.  Our village is not far from here.  About a week ago, our village was attacked in the night by strange creatures.  Our village elders said that these were creatures of chaos, and they came for our most valuable treasure - this talisman", he says, holding up the talisman - a large circular object with golden entertwining leaves, and a symbol of a stag in the center.  "Our elders bade me to leave, to take the medallion from the village so that it would be safe.  Only... only a few days after we fled, this pack of trolls caught our scent, and have been chasing us for days.  We fled here, not knowing where else to go.  They have been picking us off for several days now, and our numbers dwindle."
  Rath rubs his chin curiously, "these creatures of chaos as you call them.  What did they look like?"
  "They were ravenous and huge, they bore mannerisms not unlike our own, but they had huge teeth and claws, and there were red ones, and blue ones, and ..."
  "Slaad!", Rath says, with a grimace, interrupting the grippli leader.
  "You have heard of them, then?", Yogli asks.
  "Well, I have studied them, but I have never encountered one.", Rath states.
  "Perhaps, perhaps...", Yogli asks, hesitantly, not wanting to seem pushy.
  "Yes", Rath inquires.
  "Perhaps you could travel back to our village with us.  You could help our village if they are still under attack?  You handled those trolls very effectively."
  "Yes, we would be glad to help your people", Rath states.

  "The bell.", Mournax says, "ask him about the bell."
  "Oh yes", Rath says, "what is this bell?"
  "Oh, we do not know.  It has been here for as long as my people can remember.  It rings whenever danger is near.  We feel safe near it.", Yogli says.
  Rath, relays the information back to the group.  Bax casts a detect magic.  "I'm getting some decent Divination off this thing."
  "Let's take it with us", Mournax suggests, "I could carry it.  It's not that large."
  "How far away is your village", Rath asks, while Mournax and Ivo tear down the bell from its tower.
  "Maybe 3 or 4 days away - not far.  I will show you...", Yogli says, trailing off.
  "Yes?", Rath asks.
  "You are familiar to us now.  Now I remember.  Your kind was here before - many moons before.  Others - like you, have come!", Yogli says.
  "Really?!", Rath asks, "when did they come?"
  "Long time ago, maybe 20 years or more.", Yogli responds.
  "Oh... interesting.  That must have been Gorian and his crew.", Rath responds.
  "They left a letter for you.  I can give it to you, when we reach my village!  Come!"


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 15, 2004)

The PCs travel through the forest, being led by the Grippli leader Yogli.  They travel north/northeast for about 3 days.  Mournax and Ivo take turns carrying the bell, and while it isn't terribly heavy, carrying it for a long period gets to be quite tiring.

The party arrives at the Grippli village - a smattering of mud huts near some large trees, and a few huts fashioned into the lower branches of the trees.  These densely packed huts occupy an area not more than a few acres.

The Gripplis hop quickly into the village, followed closely by the PCs who follow behind at a steady jog to keep up with them.  Then, the gripplis stop, and stare in horror at the site that awaits them.

A massacre - the village is smashed and tattered, and bodies of gripplis lie everywhere.  Quickly moving through the village, the gripplis emerge from hut after hut with tears streaming down their faces. Several of the remaining gripplis stop in the street, kneel and cry.

The party moves into the village and assesses the situation.  "Rath, look at this", Bax says, pointing to the remains of a grippli near him, "that hole in his stomach, look here", he says, pointing to the curious nature of the hole, "it was created from the *inside* out."  "Slaad", Rath said looking around at the other gripplis, "look, more bodies over here that suffered a similar fate."

"Yogli", Rath asks seriously, "how many were in your village".  Yogli, now wiping away his tears courageously replies, "more than 250, close to 300 maybe.  My group was 30 strong, and now we're down to about 20."

"Great", Rath says sarcastically to Bax, "we've got more than 250 Slaad running around this place now.  This land has become infested with Slaad."

"Yogli", Rath asks, "this talisman, you said these creatures were after the talisman."
Yogli, anticipating where Rath is going with this, holds the talisman out to Rath.  "My people found this east of here in a canyon, despite grave peril.  We do not know the extent of its powers, but my people have always held it in high regard.  But, we are not longer safe so long as it exists with us.  It would be safer in your position.  I want you to have it."
Rath takes the talisman, and thanks Yogli, "tell me more about how you acquired it."
"There isn't much to say.  It was found in a nasty place called the canyon of spiders.  How they managed to get it out of there is unknown, and several died in the process, and it's been in our village long before I was born.  There may be more items like it in the canyon."

Dzintra cuts in, "I hate to interrupt, but I hear something in the bushes - "

Just then, 4 red slaad move from out behind the thick foliage and descend into the center of town.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 15, 2004)

That was the end of game #5, it was cut short.  Dzintra was home not feeling well because she was pregnant.  Her husband, Mournax came, but had to leave when she called him because she was experiencing pains.  Later that night, early in the morning, she gave birth to a beautiful little girl named Cassidy.

And Nytor was out for personal reasons, so after the troll battle. we were down to half the group.

We all gave the guy playing Mournax a hard time for gaming and leaving his wife at home the night she would give birth.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 19, 2004)

The 4 reds move in, closer to the party into the center of the village.  Two of the frogs pause, and Gate in two more red slaads - one each.  The first two frogs move close to Mournax and attempt to engage him.

Dzintra scurries up a tree, Rath takes to the air, and Bax readies his bow.  Nytor casts Prayer on the party, and Ivo moves in beside Mournax.

From the air, Rath begins raining down explosive death, and Mournax hurls his axe at the lead Slaad.  The reds counter with a loud CROAK which attempts to stun those in the area, but is unsuccessful.  Another attempts a gate, but fails.  One Slaad goes down from Mournax's full attack. 

The Gripplis all scurry into the huts for safety.

At this point, two Blue Slaad have emerged from the other side of the village, and close in on Ivo.  And at this same time, a Chaos Hammer effect activates in the center of town, mildly affecting several in the area.  Rath shouts down, "I can see a Green Slaad over behind those bushes", pointing to behind the red slaad.

The Blue Slaad paralyze Ivo momentarily with a Hold Person effect, and Nytor responds by blasting them with a flame strike.  Bax continues to unleash arrow after arrow into the reds, and has now turned his attention towards the blues.  Mournax proves to be far too tough for the reds, who at this point have lined up to die in front of him.

Rath encases the Green Slaad in a Otiluke's telekinetic sphere.  The remaining red slaad go down, and Mournax and Ivo, who has awakened at this point move into to finish off the blues.

Once the blues go down, Rath flies to the ground and instructs Dzintra and Bax to tie up the red slaad, who are merely unconscious from a nonlethal blast of force that Rath had laid down a few rounds before.

"Let's gather around this green slaad.  Perhaps we can coax some information out of him.", Rath says, flying down to the green, who is furiously pounding on the sphere from the inside.


___________________________________________________________________
ed. note: My party walked through this encounter (6 red slaad (CR 7 each), 2 blue slaad (CR 8), and a green (CR 11 I think)) like they were orcs just getting over the flu.  It prompted me to drastically change my Slaad (Reds are now CR 10, Blues are CR 12, and greens are CR 15.  I gave greens actual levels in wizard, and reds and blues have Spring Attack.  You can see my revised slaad in my rogue's gallery thread.  The next encounter with slaad would prove to be much, much more to my liking (coming up in game #7)


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 23, 2004)

The party gathers around the green slaad, and Rath gives the motion to lower the resilient sphere.  In a forceful tone, Rath raises his voice at the slaad, "If you cooperate, we may be lenient on you.  Why have you attacked this village!"

The slaad, carefully assessing his opposition, darts his eyes back and forth and glares at Rath.  "It is in our nature."

"Bah", Rath exclaims. "kill him!"

At that, the party cleaves into the slaad fully, rending him in short time.

Moving to the three reds that are now waking up from their unconscious state, they find themselves tied up.

Rath lears over the reds and demands answers.  "Tell us why you are here, and we might let you live."

"Talk to the green one.  He is our leader.", the red replies, smuggly.
Rath crouches down, and smiles, "Your leader is dead."
"Oh", the red says, looking down.
"Now, tell us why you are here.  Why have you attacked this village?"
"These creatures bellies make great hosts for our offspring.", the red replies, proudly.
"Look creature, I have little patience for you.  Why have you come here?  What is your purpose?!", Rath demands.
Confused, the red replies, "I don't know, these decisions are made by slaad more powerful than me.  We're searching... oh", the red stops abruptly, feeling as if he said something he shouldn't have.
"You're holding out on me!", Rath explains. "I've no qualms about killing you and your friends."
The red sits silent.
"Mournax, kill that one there", Rath says, pointing at another red sitting nearby.
Mournax lumbers up to the pathetic creature, and raises his axe high above the creatures head."
"Wait!", the slaad screams, "wait!"
Rath, moving to the new slaad demands, "is there something you'd like to share?"
"We're here for items of power.  We're searching for items of power."
"Yes, go on", Rath asks.
"We were told there is something of great power here.  We're all over, scouring for the source of power.  We sensed a great power here and came to see what it was."
"The talisman", Rath says, holding up the talisman.  "Is this what you seek?"
"Yes", the slaad replies, "we can sense its power.  It is very strong."
"What are you looking for?", Rath asks.
"I don't know.  Only the greens know."
"You said that you sensed this power.  How far away were you able to sense this?"
"Two days away or more, there is... oh"
"Creature, you try my patience!  Tell me what you know", Rath demands.
The slaad, afraid continues, "there is another source, I can feel it from here.  To the southeast of here!"

Rath moves to Yogli, the grippli leader.  "Yogli, you were right in relinquishing the talisman.  These creatures can sense its presence.  He mentions an area southeast of here."
"The spider canyon!  It is where my people found the talisman.  It's a dangerous place, full of spiders!"
"Yogli, these creatures are creatures of chaos, and are unredeemable.  What would you have us do with them?"
"Kill them.  They have caused us a great suffering."
"Very well", Rath says, "that is a wise decision."

"Kill them", Rath says calmly.


----------



## Rath Lorien (Jan 23, 2004)

Boy, that Rath sounds like a real rat bastard.
I'd hate to meet up with him in a dark alley.

It is always interesting to see how different people remember events in the game.  The various accounts do not always match up.  But as they say, "Perception is reality".  I guess that is especially true when it is the DM.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 23, 2004)

Feel free to correct me on anything.  It's been a few weeks since that exchange, and it went a lot longer than this post implies, but I think I pretty much covered the gist of it.


----------



## Mournax (Feb 5, 2004)

I finally found a scribe to read this to me in exchange for a handful of coins.  I pounded him unconscious for lying to me, but the new scribe says the same thing and is typing my reply.

I am guessing that Rath paid a bard to sing this tale, he comes out looking so good.  I recall a spirited discussion about whether is was worth questioning such obviously dishonest creatures since most of the party was unwilling to tolerate any worthwhile methods of getting information.  Given this, I wanted to kill the creatures immediately, but was asked to wait.  Rath at one point even offered to release the creatures unharmed in exchange for information.  I figured this was a good trick, until Rath said that he meant it.  I said no way and that these creatures would reveal all they could about us to their comrades if released, so I would kill them no matter what he promised.  Rath then said if he gave his word he would PROTECT the creatures and help them leave unharmed.  He basically threatened me.  That takes some king size, well the scribe says he can't use the word I want, so let's just say it takes guts.  Still, I can respect a threat, and it is always wise to tread carefully with touchy wizards, but helping the evil frog creatures leave was such a bad idea that we would have had to see who has the biggest horns.  Luckily, Rath came to his senses and I put the frog things to the axe.  I can't help thinking though that Rath and I will lock horns on this kind of thing down the road.

And, oh yeah, the next bard that says I "whined" about anything is going to get kneecapped and fed to the carrion crawlers.

**OOC**  I really enjoy games where it is possible to role-play disagreement and keep it in character.  It allows for far more interesting interaction and more possible directions for character development.  I hope the GM will report on the background and interaction that occurs, because some of it has been pretty cool.  I would, however, like to correct one egregious error.  NO ONE in the group gave me a hard time for gaming the night my wife went into labor.  This was because she wasn't due for another THREE WEEKS.  I may be a gaming addict, but I'm not that bad.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 6, 2004)

We didn't give you a hard time about it, but I think we would have been justified in doing so.  It all worked out though.  And Cassidy is such a cute baby.

That said, I've been really lax on this story hour, so I shall have to work extra hard to catch up.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 6, 2004)

With the Slaad defeated, the Gripplis emerge from the huts.

"I have found this letter for you in there", Yogli says, handing the party an old piece of parchment.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 12, 2004)

The party bid the Gripplis farewell, and given the directions from the grippli leader the location of the spider canyon, they set out to see what they might find there.

An uneventful 4 days later, the party arrives at the edge of a short cliff, at the edge of thick forests that they had been walking through for days.

The cliff was a short ways down, but led into a much larger ravine.  The top of this ravine, further inwards, was obscured by large spider webs.  "This must be it", Bax intones.

Just then, the party spies some Slaad moving into the canyon - two reds and two blues.  

"Careful", Dzintra says, "they'll see us."

Casting invisibility on himself, and Dzintra, Rath and Dzintra move down to the floor and follow in behind the slaad to see what they are up to.

They watch as the slaad make their way past a small pond fed from an underground stream that trickles out of the cliff wall.  Past this stream, the slaad enter into heavy webs.  The ground covered in webs, and the walls, and large strands and columns of webs that connect the floor to the ceiling.  The sky above here - all but greyed out because of the webs.

As the slaad enter the webbing, they are immediately descended upon by literally hundreds of spiders.  Each spider is approximately 1-2-ft. in diameter.  As the slaad begin swiping their claws into the spiders, a horrific sight is witnessed by Rath and Dzintra.  As the spiders are wounded, they back off, and *split* into two.  Where once was one spider, now two appear shortly after, and continue to join the fight.  

After a few moments, the slaad are overrun in spiders, and visible bite wounds are seen in their legs and arms.  The slaads slump over - first the weaker reds, followed shortly by the blues.  The slaad are quickly wrapped into tight cocoons, and drug off into the thick webby darkness.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 17, 2004)

Dzintra turns to Rath, "Um...", she says, solemly.

Rath and Dzintra return back to the party, and lower their invisibility.  "Let's scope this place out.  We saw some Slaad go in there and get eaten alive by spiders.", Rath says, to the party.
"And this is a good idea, because???", Bax says, smugly.

The party makes their way to the valley floor, at the entrance of the canyon.  Here, the canyon walls just form from the floor.  A dozen yards into the canyon, a small stream trickles ever so gently pouring into a pond that resides in the center, calmly hiding the chaos that just ensued beyond it.

"There's another thing", Dzintra says, "those spiders that came out and attacked those slaad aren't natural."
"How do you mean - not natural", Mournax asks, rubbing the bloodstone amulet around his neck tightly.
"Well, when the slaad attacked them, they... they split in two and their numbers multipled.", Dzintra responds.
"That's not natural", Bax replies.
"Indeed", Mournax agrees.

Rath says, "I'm going to fly above the canyon to get a better look at what we're dealing with here."

Flying upwards, Rath immediately spots a female figure behind the party, and he returns to the ground as soon as he spots her.  Turning around to greet her, the rest of the party responds in turn, surprised by what they see.

"A nymph!", Rath says.
"Greetings", Nytor says.
The Nymph, a creature of ultimate beauty, clad only in a revealing deerhide, and a crown of ivy, bows slightly, and speaks in a delicate, light Fey tongue, that unfortunately no one understands.

"Um", Rath replies, "Nytor, got any translation spells?"
"All out", Nytor replies, "I'll begin praying for a spell."  And with that, Nytor sits down in a meditative state to begin acquiring the spell he needs to communicate with the nymph.

The Nymph, sensing the confusion, pauses.  At that moment, Bax's hawk, which had been snuggled tightly in his familiar's pouch, wiggles his head free, and leaps from Bax, and lands on the arm of the Nymph.  "Traitor", Bax mumbles sarcastically.

The nymph smiles gently at the hawk, and pets its head softly, and then whispers into the hawks ear.

Bax remarks, "She's a friend - an ally", and then pauses a bit as the nymph continues to whisper in the hawk's ear.  "She seeks our help with something", he continues.  The hawk lets out a scream, and Bax responds, "the nymph will wait for the magic of the translation spell, and will tell us the details when she can speak.  There is much that is impossible for my hawk to translate."

After a few moments, Nytor arises, and casts the tongues spell on the nymph.  Afterwards, the nymph speaks.

"My name is Merenya - a nymph of this area.  My grove is not far from here.  Here, in this place, I have lived my entire life.  I humbly ask your assistance in a matter of great importance.  I am not powerful enough to fulfill this task on my own, but I believe with your power at my side, we can accomplish the goal that I seek."

"What is it you seek?", Rath asks.

"There is a great power trapped in this canyon.  It is no less than the avatar of Elbard himself."

Stunned, the party looks into the canyon, and looks back at Merenya.

"An avatar!?", Nytor asks, perplexed.

"Yes, the child of Elbard.  When Elbard was destroyed, he...."

"Wait", Rath asks, interrupting briefly, "who is this Elbard you speak of.  We found some ruins that mentioned his name, but it is not a name that we are familiar with."

"Forgive me", Merenya says, "I assume too much.  Let me start at the beginning."


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 17, 2004)

ed note: I should point out that the name "Elbard" is product identity of MonkeyGod Enterprises, and no infringement on that name is intended with this story hour.  I used the name from their module "Treasures of Elbard", of which only a very loose interpretation of that module is used.  In that module, "Elbard" is the name of a kingdom.  I am using it as the name of a god.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 5, 2004)

(Apologies for neglecting this story hour...)

Merenya continues, "Many centuries ago, in this land, there was a great conflict, a conflcit between gods.  There was a battle that raged in this land between Elbard - a god of law and nature, and a god of destruction and chaos named Chairos*.  In that battle, both Chairos and Elbard were destroyed.  Having lost his god, the son of Elbard, the avatar, was weakened, and was captured by a powerful spider of chaos, who dwells in this canyon.  Elbard is immortal, and through his power has survived these countless centuries, but he is weak, his power having been drained by the spider.  I, alone, am not powerful enough to rescue him, though he speaks to me in my dreams, and calls out to me from time to time when his power is sufficient."
  The party, looking on in stunned silence, allows Merenya to continue once more, "I seek your help to rescue the avatar of Elbard.  With your help, I'm sure we can rescue him, though it will not be easy."

"You have our help", Rath says, apparently speaking for the party.
"I will help.  I would not wish such a fate to my worst enemy.", Mournaxe says.

"Do you have a plan, Merenya", Rath asks.
"No, I do not.  I've only recently realized that with your help this may be doable.  But I have not thought about how.  I know where he is, though."

(The party then spent about an hour planning, and figuring out which spells they wanted to go in there with, and then rested in a pair of rope tricks to attempt it with a fresh start.)


----------



## Lefferts (Mar 31, 2004)

*bump*

knock, knock


----------



## Grondmar (Apr 1, 2004)

Wow!

I just started reading your SH and now am completely hooked!!!!

Keep up the good work!!!

G


----------



## Umbra (Apr 8, 2004)

Die_Kluge

You are doing a great job.  I'm really enjoying this story hour.  Keep it up.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow.  *sniff*
If that's not an incentive to keep writing it, I don't know what is.  

I'm grossly behind, but I would like to finish it.  Considering I don't have anything to do at work today (or at least next to nothing), I can try to post some more.  Here goes.

________________
The party debates amongst themselves as to their plans for how to break into the canyon and rescue the avatar.  Rath takes to the sky since his fly is still active, and examines the layout of the canyon.  (ed: I'll upload a map later)  Flying back down, Rath asks Merenya if she knows where the avatar is located.  Drawing on the ground, Merenya maps out the canyon.  "There are two caves leading off the canyon, with entrances here and here (pointing with her stick on the ground).  The avatar is held here", pointing to a place off the left-most wall.  "That's not that far in", Rath observes.  "That's easy for you to say", Bax says, "those spiders will eat us alive once we enter those webs."  "Yes", Rath says, rubbing his chin, "I have a plan"

Finding a safe place to throw up a rope trick, the party rests, and the spellcasters memorize a specific allotment of spells they believe will ensure success.

After resting, the party emerges, and they stand at the entrance of the canyon, before the walls and darkness of the webs before them.  "Is this plan of yours going to work?", Mournax asks.  "We're about to find out", Rath says, calmly.  Positioning herself just so, Merenya casts a wall of fire that cuts a diagonal path nearly all the way to the cave entrance where the avatar is held.  The fire from the wall burns and spiders scatter every which way, and shriek from the intense heat of the wall.  Bax follows this up with a Haste spell.  Nytor, and Rath cast some extra protective magics, and Merenya imbues herself and two others with protection from vermin.  "Remember, we'll need to walk in a tight formation to take full advantage of these protections.  We run in, locate the avatar, and run out."

Merenya drops the wall of fire, and in its wake, a clear path through smoldering webs provides an easy access to the cavern entrance - a funnel of webs that leads into a dark hole in the side of the canyon wall.

Running through the webs, the party is unmolested, though following quickly behind this is a literal sea of spiders that closes in on them.  "Hurry!", yells Bax.  Looking up, the party is horrified by what they see - hundreds of spiders hanging from tendrils of webs slowly descending upon them.  "Stay close!", Rath yells, "these wards will help us!"

Reaching the cavern entrance quickly, the party is greeted by sticky webs along the ground and the walls.  "Quick, inside!", Nytor yells.  Mournaxe and Ivo pull themselves through the webs with relative ease, but others struggle with it.  Nytor casts a Fire Shield to help burn through the webs.  The others hold up the rear flank, and ready themselves against an oncoming sea of spiders moving up the path behind them.  Already they can see that spiders are repairing the damaged webs behind them.  "Hurry!", yells Bax.


----------



## Liolel (Apr 8, 2004)

Yay, an update. I'm glad your writing this again, its an enjoyable read.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2004)

Ivo breaks out his flaming axe, and cleaves his way through the sticky webs.  Nytor pushes himself through utilizing the flames from his fire shield, allowing them to inflict maximum damage on his surroundings.  The others struggle a bit, but make use of the efforts of those in front to carve a workable path into the cave.

Scooting in close so that everyone is in the cave, Rath asks, "is everyone in?!"  Satisfied by the responses of "yes!" from his party, like precision clockwork, Rath seals off the cave entrance with well-placed Wall of Force - just stopping a horde of rampaging, fanged poisonous abyssal spiders, which all bunch up at the invisible wall immediately after Rath casts it.

"Whew!", Rath says, sighly deeply.  "That's easy for you to say", Ivo points out, readying his axe against 6 cow-sized spiders that descend from the cave ceiling on impossibly thin ropes of webs.  "Quickly!", Rath shouts, "we don't have long before that wall will disappear!"  Mournax, Ivo, and Nytor move into the webs as best as they are able, while the rest hang back by the door.  Together, the fighters and the cleric are able to make short work of the foul beasts.  Ivo becomes tangled in the webs of one of the spiders, but Mournax is able to free him quickly.  Bax lays back and releases a volley of arrows, while Rath attempts to soften them up with his force burst blasts.  Dzintra also uses her throwing daggers to attack the creatures.  "I need to replace this wall", Rath cautions.  Using some fancy magical footwork, Rath quickly dispels the current wall shortly before its duration expires, and replaces it with another wall.  "We're good for a little while longer"

Rath casts a celestial brilliance to illuminate the cave, and almost regrets his decision as a spider as big as a small house moves out of the darkness and joins the battle.  It hisses at the party, and bites at Ivo who laughs off the beasts foul poison.  Mournax bears down on the creature with his great strength and inflicts much damage on the creature in a short duration.  The rest all focus their attacks on the beast, and soon, it is destroyed.  

It is quiet for a time, and then Merenya notices something unusual.  "Rath, look.  All these spiders that were clamboring at the wall of force are scurrying away.  What would cause them to do that?"  Rath and Bax grimace at each other, and say, almost in unison.  "I've got a bad feeling about this."


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2004)

Shortly thereafter, the party observes rifts in empty space open up, and strange looking spiders step through these rifts.  The spiders - as big as men, and pale with glistening fangs, seem to defy all laws of physics.  Their legs wrap and contort on themselves, and the heads seem to switch places simultaneously, as if the three-dimensional world means nothing to them.  Dzintra immediately screams in horror - her brain unable to comprehend what she has seen.

"That's the weirdest thing I think I've ever seen", Bax points out, unable to look at the creatures directly anymore.  "They're giving me a headache just looking at them.*"  Merenya attempts to separate the party from the creatures with another wall of flame.  And Bax and Rath attempt to soften them up with more spells.  Mournax cleaves into the creatures with relative ease.  "I don't see what all the fuss is about - they bleed like everything else - see!"

"I will attempt to locate the avatar", Rath says, casting a detect magic.  Rath peers about the room and shrieks in pain, falling to his knees.  "My eyes!", he shouts, clutching at his eyes.  Bax and Merenya rush to his side, "what's wrong, Rath", Bax asks.  "Never before have I seen such magic - its strength has blinded me!"**  Nytor asks, "can you tell me where he is located?"  Rath points in the center of the cave.  "Somewhere in the center.  I couldn't tell exactly."

Dzintra turns around and stabs Merenya, apparently driven insane by the spiders lack of cartesian geometry.  "Ouch!", shrieks Merenya, who instinctively glares at Dzintra with her deep blue eyes, blinding Dzintra.

Nytor looks and finds several wrapped cacoons in the center of the cave.  He works to begin opening them up with Mournaxe's help.  The first one yields some sort of unidentified beast.  The second appears to be a long dead, desecated Slaad, and finally after opening the third cacoon, Nytor reveals a still alive, though quite pale and weak stag.  The stag looks into Nytors eyes, and Nytor says, "I found him!".  Then Nytor pauses.  "What is wrong", asks Mournaxe.  "I'm getting a voice in my head.... there is another, it says.", Nytor replies, with a confused look on his face.

Dzintra then takes off into the cavern, and Ivo runs after her.  "I'll get her.", he yells, running into the cave.  Dzintra, oblivious to her surroundings, runs right through the wall of flame, and Ivo, foolhardedly, follows through it after her.  Grabbing her from behind, Dzintra, though blind, punches Ivo, and breaks free, and then runs back towards the party, through the wall of fire once more.

Nytor lays the Stag aside, and digs up another cacoon.  Opening it, he finds a human female inside.  She is quite pale and weak, and unable to open her eyes.  Huge spider bite scars cover her body.  Her armor and appearance is not foreign, and she is dressed as anyone might be from the more civilized locations of the world, so her appearance is a curious one.  "Who is that", Mournax asks.  "I don't know", Nytor replies.  "I heard a voice in my head telling me that she was here, and that I needed to rescue her.  If you can carry the stag out of here, I can carry her."  "Very well", Mournax says, hoisting up the stag onto his shoulders.

"The wall is about to come down", Rath says, poking his hand up against the invisible wall.  "We need to act swiftly if we are to escape.  "When it comes down, I will clear our path out with yet another wall of fire.", Merenya says.

Ivo grabs Dzintra this time, and though she kicks and screams, she is unable to break free from his grasp.  Meanwhile, Mournax and Nytor kill the spiders, and two that remain open up new rifts in empty space, escaping into the unknown void.

Just then, the wall of force comes down, and Merenya unleashes another wall of fire back out to the canyon entrance.  "When we are ready, I will lower the wall, and we can escape.", she says, standing by the exit.  "I can dimension door myself and another out of here", Bax says.  "We need another of that speed magic", Mournax says, referring to the Haste spell that was in effect when they entered the cave.  "Yes, of course", Bax replies, casting Haste once more.

Merenya drops the wall of fire, and the party bursts out the door down the cleared path once again.  Bax and Rath dimension door out to the entranceway.  And once again, a swarm of spiders descend upon them like the oceans waters but stop short once the party reaches the exterior of the canyon, as if some magical force keeps the spiders at bay.


*Non-Euclidian advanced phase spiders (CR 10) - truly nasty.
** The player playing Rath didn't like that I blinded him with a detect magic spell.  "That's not in the rules", he said.  "Neither are avatars", I said.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 8, 2004)

ed: Most complicated combat - ever.  But it was fun!  And, it's not over with ... yet!  

The player playing Dzintra decided that she no longer wanted to play Dzintra.  So, the character Nytor pulls from the cacoon is a replacement character that she made.  More on that to come.

And, in case anyone is interested, I have stats to many of the monsters the PCs fight in my Rogue's Gallery thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=73141

All the spiders are there.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 16, 2004)

Once outside the web-infested canyon, Dzintra attacks Ivo blindly.  Ivo drops her to the ground, and then Dzintra sits on the ground, and babbles incoherently.

"We need to keep moving.  I don't want to be so close to this place." Rath says.  Mournaxe takes a running leap, and leaps over the large section of water that forms a small pond at the entrance of the canyon.  Nytor follows, and Ivo begins to tread the water.  Just as Merenya begins to move forward, Dzintra rises, and attempts to attack her.  Merenya responds by shoving Dzintra into the water, where she flails about blindly for some time.

Mournaxe pauses, "I smell something.  Smells like the frog creatures."
"The Gripplis, or the Slaad?", Rath asks.  "Yea, we tend to meet a lot of frog creatures around here", Bax muses.
"The Slaad.", Mournax replies, plainly.

Just then, at the top of the canyon wall, a gray slaad emerges at the edge.  "Greetings", the slaad says, with a hiss.  "Release the source of power to ussss, and we will ensure that your deaths are quick and painlessssss."

Though blinded, Rath shouts back, "Never, you vile creature!"

"It is just as I sussspected, pathetic mortal.  Your bodies will make excellent hosts for our seeds.  Infect not the spellcasters, they are mine!"


----------

